# 6/4 SmackDown Live: GOLDBERG



## Erik.




----------



## I AM Glacier

Our ratings are down, quick, get me someone's grandpa!
That will put butts in seats.


----------



## Stellar

That preview, yikes! The first 3 things have nothing to do with any possible wrestling match happening on the show.

Plus I don't think that they can do anything more that's interesting to build up Shane vs. Roman at this point. It's like "lets get the match over with already" to me.

Hopefully Asuka/Kairi is on the show tonight. Hopefully something related to the build for Balor vs. Andrade besides backstage video recordings. The stuff that we haven't seen as much lately. Yes, i'm actually wanting to see Balor when I usually am not a fan. Thats how much this preview sucks. lol


----------



## bradatar

This preview is absolute shit


----------



## Mordecay

More Roman, Yay :eyeroll

Is it too much to ask to get an IIconics match where they actually win before they lose the titles? Please?


----------



## Alright_Mate

bradatar said:


> This preview is absolute shit


One thing that won't be shit is this thread when we get some pics and gifs going


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mordecay said:


> More Roman, Yay <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get an IIconics match where they actually win before they lose the titles? Please?


Who do you think they will lose them too? I thought for sure The Suzuki Warriors, but now I'm starting to think they might actually go with Alexa & Nikki.

Looks awful anyway. I wonder who will show up from Raw for THE BIG DOG RULE.


----------



## Prosper

After that bullshit last night, Goldberg is not even enough to make me tune in tonight.




MJF said:


>


:brock4


----------



## Mordecay

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Who do you think they will lose them too? I thought for sure The Suzuki Warriors, but now I'm starting to think they might actually go with Alexa & Nikki.


One team has A-lesnar, the other one has two japanese women who can barely talk english... I think it is pretty obvious


----------



## Mordecay

Alright_Mate said:


> One thing that won't be shit is this thread when we get some pics and gifs going


You bet your ass we will


----------



## Nostalgia

Mordecay said:


> One team has A-lesnar, the other one has two japanese women who can barely talk english... I think it is pretty obvious


Except Alexa keeps getting injured recently so I wouldn't be so sure. WWE has no idea what to do with the division. There was a feud developing between the IIconics and Asuka/Kairi - and now it's been forgotten about in favour of Alexa/Nikki. IIconics doing random jobs to Becky some weeks doesn't help either because there is no development in the tag team division on those occasions. Losing almost all of their matches since they won the titles just makes the entire division look a joke. I actually feel a bit sorry for them now. They still suck, but WWE is showing they don't give any fucks about the tag team division only a few months after it was formed. :shrug


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mordecay said:


> One team has A-lesnar, the other one has two japanese women who can barely talk english... I think it is pretty obvious


"A-Lesnar" can't stay healthy to save her life though. :shrug

They probably are the first choices though, just depends on Alexa's injury status. I know they are hesitant about putting world titles on injury prone people, not sure about the tag titles though.

Have The IIconics defended the belts yet? They've been champions 2 months. Hell, have they even won a match as champions? I'm not trolling you, I genuinely don't know lol.

Anyway, everybody put some respect on Rusev's tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135795803166056448
Hopefully they run back that classic tonight :mark


----------



## Mordecay

SayWhatAgain! said:


> "A-Lesnar" can't stay healthy to save her life though. :shrug
> 
> They probably are the first choices though, just depends on Alexa's injury status. I know they are hesitant about putting world titles on injury prone people, not sure about the tag titles though.
> 
> Have The IIconics defended the belts yet? They've been champions 2 months. Hell, have they even won a match as champions? I'm not trolling you, I genuinely don't know lol.


Their only tv win as champions was their first match as champions against a couple of jobbers the SD after Mania, which also has been their only tv title defense so far. They have won 2 matches at Main Event: They beat Alicia and Tamina and Peyton beat Nikki Cross, but I don't count Main Event since no one watches it. They have lost all the rest of their tv matches.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mordecay said:


> Their only tv win as champions was their first match as champions against a couple of jobbers the SD after Mania, which also has been their only tv title defense so far. They have won 2 matches at Main Event: They beat Alicia and Tamina and Peyton beat Nikki Cross, but I don't count Main Event since no one watches it. They have lost all the rest of their tv matches.


I just don't see the point of putting the titles on them if all they are going to do is bury them before, during and presumably after their reign. It's just counterproductive. No wonder Sasha walked out.


----------



## Mordecay

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I just don't see the point of putting the titles on them if all they are going to do is bury them before, during and presumably after their reign. It's just counterproductive. No wonder Sasha walked out.


I imagine that since they have some charisma and can cut promos and do their silly stuff they keep te titles on them since they probably think they can fill time, which seems the most important thing for WWE, especially on RAW. Let's face it, they don't care about the division, that's why there are only 3 legit teams, maybe 4 if Alexa and Nikki ends up as a tag team, so the womens tag division can't fill time with matches, but they can fill time with promo segments and that stuff and the IIconics are the best of the 3 teams in doing that.


----------



## TD Stinger

I enjoyed some of SD last week.

But again, until this Wildcard shit is over, SD will continue to just be an extension of Raw, which is no good for anyone.

Get rid of that and this overuse of Shane McMahon, then we're talking.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Updated preview of tonight's SDL


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Boy I look forward to that AEW weekly show in the fall so I can spam the shit out of it with pics. Hope you all love you some Charlotte Flair. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> Boy I look forward to that AEW weekly show in the fall so I can spam the shit out of it with pics. Hope you all love you some Charlotte Flair. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


AEW thread won't be dead so your spam will likely get hidden in real comments. Maybe Smackdown will be entertaining tonight and people wo----haha who am I kidding the gifs tonight will be the best part of the show again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

bradatar said:


> AEW thread won't be dead so your spam will likely get hidden in real comments. Maybe Smackdown will be entertaining tonight and people wo----haha who am I kidding the gifs tonight will be the best part of the show again.


Nah I got hundreds of Flair pics dont worry they will disrupt the discussions.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Bryan Jericho said:


> Boy I look forward to that AEW weekly show in the fall so I can spam the shit out of it with pics. Hope you all love you some Charlotte Flair. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


What was that? More Lacey pics you say? Well ok...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

No one wants to see that Charlotte wanna be. She proved last night she's as green as they come. Let's try to stay on the SD topic people. Its really not that hard.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Sin City Saint

I think SDL will beat RAW in the ratings this week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

MJF said:


>


----------



## metallon




----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> No one wants to see that Charlotte wanna be. She proved last night she's as green as they come. Let's try to stay on the SD topic people. Its really not that hard.


Congrats, you'll be the sole troll. Your fanboyism is some of the absolute worst on this forum. Ah well, in October the live threads will likely have about 4-5 people in them so you'll have all the peace and quiet ya want.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Bryan Jericho said:


> *Nah I got hundreds of Flair pics* dont worry they will disrupt the discussions.


That explains why you're always in a bad mood. Here's some Lacey to brighten your day


----------



## Bryan Jericho

bradatar said:


> Congrats, you'll be the sole troll. Your fanboyism is some of the absolute worst on this forum. Ah well, in October the live threads will likely have about 4-5 people in them so you'll have all the peace and quiet ya want.


I actually wont be solely trolling, as I can enjoy both WWE and AEW. Sorry Im not one of those fans that thinks AEW is already the greatest thing ever. Each show is going to have their good and bad. And Im guessing you'll still be one of the 4-5 in those threads huh.


----------



## metallon




----------



## DammitChrist

- How will Goldberg respond to Undertaker tonight in his first ever appearance on the blue brand?
- Will Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler end up fighting each other this close before their match this Friday?
-What does Bayley have to say to Alexa Bliss as the guest for Moment of Bliss?
- Will this be the last time we see Shane McMahon before Roman Reigns destroys him?
- How prepared is Randy Orton for his match against Triple H heading into the Friday ppv?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Kofi Kingston To Miss Tonight's WWE SmackDown?


> It looks like WWE Champion Kofi Kingston might miss tonight's SmackDown episode from Laredo, TX. Kofi was still in Ghana earlier today to wrap up his homecoming tour, which has been documented by WWE cameras.
> 
> Tonight's SmackDown is the go-home show for Friday's WWE Super ShowDown event from Saudi Arabia. Kofi is scheduled to defend his title against Dolph Ziggler at that event. As seen below, WWE's SmackDown preview teased a face off between Kofi and Ziggler for tonight:


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/06/kofi-kingston-to-miss-tonight-wwe-smackdown-654834/


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> I actually wont be solely trolling, as I can enjoy both WWE and AEW. Sorry Im not one of those fans that thinks AEW is already the greatest thing ever. Each show is going to have their good and bad. And Im guessing you'll still be one of the 4-5 in those threads huh.


Kinda wild since most of us enjoy both yet don't complain about everything non-WWE. I'll be around for as long as my wife can put up with the product. She's about as casual as you can get and said to me since she watched DON it's and I quote "hard to watch WWE when it's just so bad". She's away right now, but we were talking back and forth during RAW last night and it's funny hearing her echoing the same shit we talk about on here.


----------



## Mango13

God that preview looks absolutely horrendous


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Judging from the preview, the show will be ass but not like Raw this week. The only thing I am only interesting in seeing is the Moment Of Bliss with Nikki Cross and their guess is Bayley. *_


----------



## the_hound

umm ok, i'll see your lacey and liv and i'll raise you


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

the_hound said:


> umm ok, i'll see your lacey and liv and i'll raise you


If we're going all the way back to WCW then I raise you Kimberly


----------



## NotGuilty

I think Super Showdown should be a tag match...


Undertaker and mini Undertaker vs Goldberg and Gillberg


----------



## Dibil13

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I just don't see the point of putting the titles on them if all they are going to do is bury them before, during and presumably after their reign. It's just counterproductive. No wonder Sasha walked out.


I think they got the titles largely because they were the only team that would still exist after that night. Beth was only back for a one-off, Sasha and Bayley were being split and it was known in advance that Nia needed time off for surgery. 

Now there's a situation where Raw's division only has one heel in Lacey Evans, so the IIconics are constantly called upon to act as fodder and fill the hole left by the draft and injuries. To do that they need to be holding the tag titles, since I doubt WWE wants to use wildcard spots on them every week. This is probably part of the reason why creative has been so reluctant to actually do anything with the titles. They don't want the IIconics winning matches but they also don't want to take the belts off them yet, so the two just never defend the bloody things.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT




----------



## Mordecay

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Kofi Kingston To Miss Tonight's WWE SmackDown?
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/06/kofi-kingston-to-miss-tonight-wwe-smackdown-654834/


I guess not


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136029453954572288


Dibil13 said:


> I think they got the titles largely because they were the only team that would still exist after that night. Beth was only back for a one-off, Sasha and Bayley were being split and it was known in advance that Nia needed time off for surgery.
> 
> Now there's a situation where Raw's division only has one heel in Lacey Evans, so the IIconics are constantly called upon to act as fodder and fill the hole left by the draft and injuries. To do that they need to be holding the tag titles, since I doubt WWE wants to use wildcard spots on them every week. This is probably part of the reason why creative has been so reluctant to actually do anything with the titles. They don't want the IIconics winning matches but they also don't want to take the belts off them yet, so the two just never defend the bloody things.


If they want to use the IIconics as fodder for the RAW women at least they should give them some wins against the SD women. I guess no one would be upset if they beat up Lana, Zelina, Liv or Mickie, so at least they would get some credibility, but that's too much reasoning for WWE booking. Also, they have other heels on RAW, like Tamina, Sarah or Alicia, they could beat them up instead of the Iiconics, they just want the Iiconics to job for some unknown reason.


----------



## the_hound

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If we're going all the way back to WCW then I raise you Kimberly


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> I guess not
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136029453954572288
> 
> 
> If they want to use the IIconics as fodder for the RAW women at least they should give them some wins against the SD women. I guess no one would be upset if they beat up Lana, Zelina, Liv or Mickie, so at least they would get some credibility, but that's too much reasoning for WWE booking. Also, they have other heels on RAW, like Tamina, Sarah or Alicia, they could beat them up instead of the Iiconics, they just want the Iiconics to job for some unknown reason.




Owens and Zayn likely main eventing the go home show to an event neither are attending. Very well, WWE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Dibil13 said:


> I think they got the titles largely because they were the only team that would still exist after that night. Beth was only back for a one-off, Sasha and Bayley were being split and it was known in advance that Nia needed time off for surgery.
> 
> *Now there's a situation where Raw's division only has one heel in Lacey Evans*, so the IIconics are constantly called upon to act as fodder and fill the hole left by the draft and injuries. To do that they need to be holding the tag titles, since I doubt WWE wants to use wildcard spots on them every week. This is probably part of the reason why creative has been so reluctant to actually do anything with the titles. They don't want the IIconics winning matches but they also don't want to take the belts off them yet, so the two just never defend the bloody things.


I've been saying since Mania they should turn Becky heel. Apparently her merch sales are quite strong though so they probably won't. 

I get the feeling Alexa is still heel, just doing the fake babyface act.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Dibil13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they got the titles largely because they were the only team that would still exist after that night. Beth was only back for a one-off, Sasha and Bayley were being split and it was known in advance that Nia needed time off for surgery.
> 
> *Now there's a situation where Raw's division only has one heel in Lacey Evans*, so the IIconics are constantly called upon to act as fodder and fill the hole left by the draft and injuries. To do that they need to be holding the tag titles, since I doubt WWE wants to use wildcard spots on them every week. This is probably part of the reason why creative has been so reluctant to actually do anything with the titles. They don't want the IIconics winning matches but they also don't want to take the belts off them yet, so the two just never defend the bloody things.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying since Mania they should turn Becky heel. Apparently her merch sales are quite strong though so they probably won't.
> 
> I get the feeling Alexa is still heel, just doing the fake babyface act.
Click to expand...

Bliss is still a Heel she snapped on Raw because of her pants getting wet and if you watched the Raw exclusive she's not talking about how great of a job Nikki did to win her match at all she's still fuming over her pants getting wet.

Using Cross for future opportunities is exactly what she is up to, She used Nia before and she won't hesitate to do so with Nikki, She's the closest to being a true Heel in and out of the ring.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mordecay said:


> I guess not
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136029453954572288
> 
> 
> If they want to use the IIconics as fodder for the RAW women at least they should give them some wins against the SD women. I guess no one would be upset if they beat up Lana, Zelina, Liv or Mickie, so at least they would get some credibility, but that's too much reasoning for WWE booking. Also, they have other heels on RAW, like Tamina, Sarah or Alicia, they could beat them up instead of the Iiconics, they just want the Iiconics to job for some unknown reason.


Sure let's job Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn a lot more to the New Day. fpalm Fuck this company man. fpalm


----------



## Stellar

By the way, judging by how WWE has booked RAW and Smackdown lately regarding Becky, Charlotte, Lacey and Bayley, I expect Lacey to interrupt The Moment of Bliss segment with Bayley before Charlotte. It makes zero sense but that's WWE these days.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

StylesClash90 said:


> Bliss is still a Heel she snapped on Raw because of her pants getting wet and if you watched the Raw exclusive she's not talking about how great of a job Nikki did to win her match at all she's still fuming over her pants getting wet.
> 
> Using Cross for future opportunities is exactly what she is up to, She used Nia before and she won't hesitate to do so with Nikki, She's the closest to being a true Heel in and out of the ring.


Having Bliss use three woman would get old, stale and repetitive. He heel run has ran it's course and it's been stale for a good while. A face turn would make her character fresh and breath of fresh air. Not only for her but for the Raw Woman's Division.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I bet Goldberg is going to end his promo with "Rest In Peace". :bosque


----------



## emerald-fire

Mordecay said:


> If they want to use the IIconics as fodder for the RAW women at least they should give them some wins against the SD women. *I guess no one would be upset if they beat up Lana, Zelina, Liv or Mickie,*


Wrong. Terribly wrong.



> so at least they would get some credibility, but that's too much reasoning for WWE booking. Also, they have other heels on RAW, like Tamina, Sarah or Alicia, they could beat them up instead of the Iiconics, *they just want the Iiconics to job for some unknown reason.*


It's actually a pretty well-known reason. They want the IIconics to job because they're......jobbers. :shrug


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bliss is still a Heel she snapped on Raw because of her pants getting wet and if you watched the Raw exclusive she's not talking about how great of a job Nikki did to win her match at all she's still fuming over her pants getting wet.
> 
> Using Cross for future opportunities is exactly what she is up to, She used Nia before and she won't hesitate to do so with Nikki, She's the closest to being a true Heel in and out of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Having Bliss use three woman would get old, stale and repetitive. He heel run has ran it's course and it's been stale for a good while. A face turn would make her character fresh and breath of fresh air. Not only for her but for the Raw Woman's Division.
Click to expand...

Believe me i said turning Face would be perfect timing around WrestleMania season but they as usual don't bother pulling the trigger at times like these, They probably want her staying Heel for a potential feud with Becky around SummerSlam give or take.


----------



## Mango13

Wanna know what I just realized? Goldberg is going to come out and do his entrance with all the kicks and stuff and there will be no Pyro, no standing in the sparks and no explosions going off when he does the kicks :beckylol


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Mango13 said:


> Wanna know what I just realized? Goldberg is going to come out and do his entrance with all the kicks and stuff and there will be no Pyro, no standing in the sparks and no explosions going off when he does the kicks <img src="http://i.imgur.com/fEQi6ed.gif" border="0" alt="" title="beckylol" class="inlineimg" />


further adding to proof of the pussification of WWE


----------



## Mordecay

emerald-fire said:


> Wrong. Terribly wrong.


People are not chanting that they want to see those women wrestle anywhere, literally anywhere, and if they win or they lose they don't care.



> It's actually a pretty well-known reason. They want the IIconics to job because they're......jobbers. :shrug


It must suck that they see more value in two jobbers like you say, to give them the titles and especially, tv time, than in some of the women you like.


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> I guess not
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136029453954572288
> 
> 
> If they want to use the IIconics as fodder for the RAW women at least they should give them some wins against the SD women. I guess no one would be upset if they beat up Lana, Zelina, Liv or Mickie, so at least they would get some credibility, but that's too much reasoning for WWE booking. Also, they have other heels on RAW, like Tamina, Sarah or Alicia, they could beat them up instead of the Iiconics, they just want the Iiconics to job for some unknown reason.


Given how much TV time they get despite being jobbers, I suspect the IIconics have some influential fans backstage. Not enough to get them more of a push but enough to avoid being total non-entities and have a consistent spot on the show, even if it is just to be punching bags. Those other three may as well not exist with how little they're used.


----------



## rbl85

It's not that bad to not be used in WWE


----------



## emerald-fire

Mordecay said:


> People are not chanting that they want to see those women wrestle *anywhere, literally anywhere,* and if they win or they lose they don't care.


So you've been everywhere? 



> It must suck that they see more value in two jobbers like you say, to give them the titles and especially, tv time, than in some of the women you like.


And they don't even have them defend those titles because if they do, they'll have no other choice but to make them drop the belts. The fact that they haven't really had even one proper successful defense in so many days shows you how much they're valued. TV time? Yeah, jobbing to the stars and other mid-carders. Like they should be.

And yes, it does suck seeing actually talented wrestlers sitting on the sidelines while these two untalented jobbers hold those belts hostage and appear on TV every week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Goldberg aside, this looks like utter shit. Seriously. They've already threw away the opportunity of Bayley's hot title win with nonsense like Flair/Lacey and now placing Bliss here (we should never see those two together again). Kofi likely won't be there, Ziggler with another lame appearance and promo, and Reigns/Shane shenanigans no one asked for.


----------



## bradatar

Balls Of Steele said:


> I bet Goldberg is going to end his promo with "Rest In Peace". :bosque




“Undertaker YOURE NEXT”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

emerald-fire said:


> So you've been everywhere?


Yes I have, have you?



> And yes, it does suck seeing actually* talented wrestlers sitting on the sidelines while these two untalented jobbers* hold those belts hostage and appear on TV every week.


If they were talented they actually would be on tv, or people would ask for them to be on tv, or reacting to their matches, or buying their merch, or something that prooves that people actually wants them, but it seems like there is no sign of people wanting them :shrug


----------



## Patrick Sledge

I ate so much food I could really care less about this show.

I mean, I'ma talk shit.

But I'ma watch


----------



## emerald-fire

Mordecay said:


> Yes I have, have you?


No. :sadbecky
But I don't need to. You said _literally_ nobody would mind if the jobbers beat some wrestlers. I would. That negates your point.



> If they were talented they actually would be on tv, or people would ask for them to be on tv, or reacting to their matches, or buying their merch, or something that prooves that people actually wants them, but it seems like there is no sign of people wanting them :shrug


Saying the jobbers are more talented than Asuka, Mickie James, Kairi Sane, Ember Moon, etc. :heston


----------



## The Capo

Oh great, can’t wait to tune in to watch my boy AB have a 30 second vignette reciting some dark poetry for the the 100th time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

So who we going to appreciate tonight if the show sucks?


----------



## Mordecay

emerald-fire said:


> Saying the jobbers are more talented than Asuka, Mickie James, Kairi Sane, Ember Moon, etc. :heston


They may not be more talented, but they must be doing something right for them to be on tv instead of them.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mango13 said:


> So who we going to appreciate tonight if the show sucks?


----------



## InexorableJourney

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Stacy Keibler


----------



## Mango13

emerald-fire said:


> Saying the jobbers are more talented than Asuka, Mickie James, Kairi Sane, Ember Moon, etc. :heston



The IIconics may not be more talented then the people you mentioned above but the thing about WWE is you don't need to go out there and put on 5 star matches every night work rate isn't the only thing taken into account. It's also character work and charisma all of which the people you mentioned minus maybe Mickie lack.


----------



## bradatar

Gimme some Torrie literature tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Nikki? eh


----------



## InexorableJourney

Mango13 said:


> The IIconics may not be more talented then the people you mentioned above but the thing about WWE is you don't need to go out there and put on 5 star matches every night work rate isn't the only thing taken into account. It's also character work and charisma all of which the people you mentioned minus maybe Mickie lack.


Their Kangaroo bit is great.


----------



## Mainboy

I'm all for posting pictures of the iiconics in this thread.


----------



## emerald-fire

Mango13 said:


> The IIconics may not be more talented then the people you mentioned above but the thing about WWE is you don't need to go out there and put on 5 star matches every night work rate isn't the only thing taken into account. It's also character work and charisma all of which the people you mentioned minus maybe Mickie lack.


The IIconics' character work sucks too and I see no charisma in them :shrug

Only Mickie? Asuka lacks charisma? :wow

I'm not saying I only want wrestlers who put on 5 star matches but the IIconics are really no better than the local jobbers they have on TV once in a while and I'm not just talking about in-ring ability. I'm talking about all aspects of wrestling.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Mango13




----------



## birthday_massacre

i forgot what bad acting law and order has lol
but still loved this show


----------



## Fearless Viper

Let's see how Goldberg will draw this time.


----------



## Mango13

The sooner Kofi loses the title the better.


----------



## The Hpn

Can I get Alexa bliss pics


----------



## bradatar

Wish Brock would just cash in here and end this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, Dolph Ziggler isn't gonna come out and complain about how it should have been him, is he? All he's done since he came back is attack Kofi and moan :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

Hopefully, this is the last SmackDown with Kofi Kingston as champion.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Patrick Sledge

Great, Kofi comes out to start the show.

I wanna puke. Stacy Keibler pictures please


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

What an awful way to start the show. I have this on mute right now because I despise these morons


----------



## wkc_23

Bro, Wrestlemania was 2 months ago. Stop having Kofi come out there and saying this shit, WWE.


----------



## Patrick Sledge

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What an awful way to start the show. I have this on mute right now because I despise these morons


new day really is the fucking worst thing in all of wrestling/sports entertainmemt


----------



## Mango13

"you deserve it" chants :eyeroll


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

The Hpn said:


> Can I get Alexa bliss pics


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Trophies

Ghana? Thought he went to Jamaica. 

...I’ll show myself out.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Kofi is actually worse than Seth. I had to mute the TV.


----------



## rkolegend123

You guys are assholes lol, let Kofi relish his moment until he loses the title will ya


----------



## Patrick Sledge

So Kofi didn't go to Ghana for so long because he needed to win the WWE championship before he returned?

This stupid shit has no place on the show.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, right on cue, here's Dolph to moan :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The people of Ghana won't be dancing like that on Friday, they'll be crying instead.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## emerald-fire

Isn't Kofi supposed to be Jamaican? :trips


----------



## bradatar

Dolph and Kofi promos to open. Vince really bringing out the big guns huh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I really hate the way they cut to the promo while he's talking just looks so fake


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Hell of a video package there. No one does them better than WWE.


----------



## MrJT

What a terrible Angle.


----------



## Chan Hung

emerald-fire said:


> Isn't Kofi supposed to be Jamaican? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/W3upqwo.png" border="0" alt="" title="Trips" class="inlineimg" />


Was. He converted back to Another country :russo


----------



## Mordecay

Dolph Ziggler? Time to start


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd is quiet as fuck lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Story makes no sense. The should have been me should be Ali not Dolph


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I don't give a shit about Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> Dolph Ziggler? Time to start


Shes fine..
Damn these 2 are pretty bad on the mic..fuck..end it.


----------



## Mango13

Dolph has been cutting the same "I gave everything to the WWE Universe" promo for a fucking decade.


----------



## McGee

Funny seeing Big E there when Dolph won the Title. Only interesting thing about this storyline would be if Big E screws Kofi and goes back with Dolph.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

We're here...

More Dolph and Kofi I see.....

Thank you, I love this feud!!!


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Ziggler is about to have a fuckin coronary


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dolph promo :sleep

Fuck this.

It's time for Cathy Kelley to get some appreciation...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> Story makes no sense. The should have been me should be Ali not Dolph




Reddit downvoted me to oblivion when I said this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I don't give a shit about Dolph Ziggler


You want a cookie?


----------



## Mainboy

Mordecay said:


> Dolph Ziggler? Time to start


:sodone


----------



## Uness

cringe fest


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> Reddit downvoted me to oblivion when I said this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


reddit is a cesspool


----------



## Trophies

“You fucked up” chant got cut QUICK :lmao


----------



## Mango13




----------



## rkolegend123

Sucks to see I am one of the only few Ziggler fans on these forums nowadays since 2009 really, oh well


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dolph and Big E need to reunite at Super Showdown and crush Kofi and X's feelings!


----------



## birthday_massacre

The way this whole WWE championship should have gone was Ali it should have been me vs Kofi. With Joe winning MITB. Then during the Ali vs Kofi match, Joe cashes in to win the title

Let Joe have it until Summer Slam then if you want Reigns to have it for Fox let Reigns win it then


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG so many video packages!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

rkolegend123 said:


> You want a cookie?


I do actually


----------



## bradatar

How long is this bullshit gonna go on for Jesus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Borrrrrrring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Mango13

This is still going on? why how many video packages does that make this? :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay

Another video package?


----------



## MrJT

rkolegend123 said:


> Sucks to see I am one of the only few Ziggler fans on these forums nowadays since 2009 really, oh well


it's because he continually returns with this same heel character yelling about the wwe universe...his character should have been completely overhauled for this return.


----------



## Trophies

So Sami is allowed back on TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

Any AEW chants? Hahaha


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## rkolegend123

But anyways show some Nikki bella pics or something lmao I'm down for that


----------



## birthday_massacre

I like how they keep saying Jeddah and not Saudi Arabia lol


----------



## Mango13

Kevin and Sami together again for the millionth fucking time?


----------



## the_hound




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This show is dreadful. Think I’m out, I’ll come back for Goldberg


----------



## birthday_massacre

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This show is dreadful. Think I’m out, I’ll come back for Goldberg


why that will be the worst part of the show


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mango13 said:


>


:bow


----------



## Bryan Jericho

KO always delivers. Wish he was used better, but this Kofi thing kind of screwed up his return.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

birthday_massacre said:


> why that will be the worst part of the show


Yeah, no...Goldberg is the GOAT and more entertaining than the rest of these geeks


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## MrJT

why are kevin and sami back together again...jesus christ


----------



## wkc_23

Toni storm :banderas


----------



## Mango13

MrJT said:


> why are kevin and sami back together again...jesus christ


I swear to god it's so stupid. They are either teaming together or wrestling each other...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136064110129537026


----------



## McGee

Oh wow Joy... wish she stuck around longer


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


She was always my favorite, when I was in 5th grade I had posters of the last two pictures you've posted of her. Stole them from WWE magazines haha.


----------



## Stellar

After seeing that Radkes commercial, Smackdown really is upgrading from USA to FOX later this year. Good Lord, the USA network has a shitty lineup of shows.


----------



## Joseph92

I really wish they would end these wild card rules. It's same same 4 guys (or more) every week!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Yeah, no...Goldberg is the GOAT and more entertaining than the rest of these geeks


LOL you mean the geek who has the two moves of doom and is shit on the mic?

that guy . please


----------



## bradatar

It’s amazing they’ve turned Kevin Owens into fucking Kofi Kingston’s bitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

If they're not going to do anything with KO they might as well tag him with Sami and let him float between shows because of the "wild card" thing. And let them beat Ryder & Hawkins for the RAW tag titles. And eventually do a unification match against Bryan & Rowan, because we dont need RAW & SD Tag titles


----------



## Mango13




----------



## birthday_massacre

Bryan Jericho said:


> KO always delivers. Wish he was used better, but this Kofi thing kind of screwed up his return.


He could be the next Austin if they booked him right.


----------



## MrJT

Mango13 said:


> I swear to god it's so stupid. They are either teaming together or wrestling each other...


Sami just got big hype for the AEW stuff and they think "Nah no point in pushing him as a single right now, lets just put him with Owens as a tag"
Same shit over and over, its baffling


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Kevin Owens And Sami Zayn vs New Day is a match I have no interest in seeing. We all know that Kevin Zayn are New Day personal bitches. *_


----------



## MrJT

birthday_massacre said:


> *He could be the next Austin* if they booked him right.


Let's not get crazy.
But I agree, he's a beast on the mic and in the ring and they do fuck all with him. Shit is infuriating.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

McGee said:


> Oh wow Joy... wish she stuck around longer


I follow Joy on twitter and facebook. She is doing well and has kept herself looking good. She is into therapy since she left the WWE.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL you mean the geek who has the two moves of doom and is shit on the mic?
> 
> that guy . please


He’s a legend who outdraws any of these current geeks


----------



## Mango13

I find it weird that they air SDL matches during commercials (minus the main event) but don't do it for RAW. The shows are on the same network so what makes SDL different from RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MrJT said:


> Let's not get crazy.
> But I agree, he's a beast on the mic and in the ring and they do fuck all with him. Shit is infuriating.


I don't mean as big, no one will be that big again. I mean the face of the company and top guy. If anyone should bring down the McMahons its Owens.

You could even do a story where Vince is forced to step down because of Owens and in the end even show that HHH was behind it all the time because of the call back of HHH handing picking Owens back in the day.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Patrick Sledge

This match would be good if it weren't pointless


----------



## birthday_massacre

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> He’s a legend who outdraws any of these current geeks


Golbergs last run was one of the WOAT. It was so bad.


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Mango13 said:


> I find it weird that they air SDL matches during commercials (minus the main event) but don't do it for RAW. The shows are on the same network so what makes SDL different from RAW.


maybe show sponsors


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Really good match so far


----------



## bradatar

Sami and KO just the new days bitches these days. Enjoy the time off while they head to Arabia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Yeah figured it was going to be Zayn getting pinned. Though they could have just had KO pin Woods...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## birthday_massacre

Dolph laying out Kofi makes no sense. If Brock is around he could just cash in and beat Kofi which would mean Dolph has to face Brock.

Stupid WWE writing


----------



## MrJT

absolutely heatless


----------



## Mordecay

Has Sami won any match besides beating Braun with the help of 3 guys?


----------



## The Hpn

Brock cash in now


----------



## Patrick Sledge

That shitty spin kick Kofi does is as protected as Kenny Omega's one winged angel.

This match had 3 people with laughable physiques too. KO looks like he's about to give birth, Zayn looks like he doesn't know what a gym is, and Kofi Kingston looks like a pothead with no chest.

Simply awful lol


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> Dolph laying out Kofi makes no sense. If Brock is around he could just cash in and beat Kofi which would mean Dolph has to face Brock.
> 
> Stupid WWE writing




Better chance of Austin returning and burying all these geeks then ya do seeing Brock work on Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Trophies

Kinda random but a Goldberg/Rusev match would be cool. 

Anything for Rusev would be cool.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its so fucked up we see Shane on both shows every week but we have not seen Nakamura or Rusev in weeks

fuck you WWE


----------



## Mango13

Trophies said:


> Kinda random but a Goldberg/Rusev match would be cool.
> 
> Anything for Rusev would be cool.



Has he even been on TV like at all in the past however many months? I feel like I haven't seen him or Lana in forever


----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> Golbergs last run was one of the WOAT. It was so bad.


Goldberg's last run was great and he actually did drew ratings during most of it, and I was one of the most reluctant to see him back


----------



## bradatar

What’s the purpose of this feud? Roman is going to destroy Shane one on one what the fuck is the end game?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Trophies said:


> Kinda random but a Goldberg/Rusev match would be cool.
> 
> Anything for Rusev would be cool.


OH yeah seeing a has been who can't wrestle beat what should be one of your top stars


----------



## rkolegend123

Got damn Alexa looks way better than last night


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Mango13

Alexa :mark:


----------



## McGee

Mandy Leon


----------



## dsnotgood

Mango13 said:


>


Wow. Mickie is crazy sexy. Who is the other girl. CANT believe it’s the same company .that’s grade A sexy


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> Goldberg's last run was great and he actually did drew ratings during most of it, and I was one of the most reluctant to see him back


How was it great? All his matches were cringe worthy? And again ratings dont mean shit since if you dont have a ratings box your viewership does not count.

oh because one of two people with a rating box tuned in that means the ratings go up?


----------



## Stellar

It feels like most of the show so far has been recap videos (who kayfabe makes those anyway? WWEs video editors? Guys like Kofi, Dolph and Shane?) and commercials. The show feels very lazy so far. *points to big screen* "Roll the footage".

Alexa Bliss, thank goodness!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Moment of Bliss on SD? Why do we need this? I can maybe tolerate it IF Nikki is out there too, but even thats pushing it. Assuming Bliss is in a match after since she has her gear on?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Finally something worth watching on this show so far, A Moment Of Bliss.


----------



## Mordecay

Alexa in her gear, don't tell me she is about to beat one of the IIconics... :lauren


----------



## MrJT

Battle of the Pawgs up next


----------



## Trophies

Mango13 said:


> Has he even been on TV like at all in the past however many months? I feel like I haven't seen him or Lana in forever


Haven’t seen him or Nakamura since the “shake up”. Unless they’re hurt kinda messed up.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> How was it great? All his matches were cringe worthy?


His match with Lesnar was MOTN at Mania lol, that should have been the main event and not that shitty Taker/Roman match


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Trophies said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has he even been on TV like at all in the past however many months? I feel like I haven't seen him or Lana in forever
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t seen him or Nakamura since the “shake up”. Unless they’re hurt kinda messed up.
Click to expand...

I'm sure Shinsuke doesn't care anymore lol


----------



## The Hpn

Alexa is single now right?


----------



## Mango13

dsnotgood said:


> Wow. Mickie is crazy sexy. Who is the other girl. CANT believe it’s the same company .that’s grade A sexy


That's Torrie Wilson and Dawn Marie


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## MrJT

that pussy is looking SWOLE


----------



## McGee

Glad to see Alexa back rocking the booty shorts.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> His match with Lesnar was MOTN at Mania lol, that should have been the main event and not that shitty Taker/Roman match


LOL no it wasn't. It was one of the worst matches that night.


----------



## bradatar

Let’s see if Alexa can bury Bayley in a promo again



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge

MrJT said:


> that pussy is looking SWOLE


I'm glad someone else pointed it out. That thing is angry and needs some lovin


----------



## rkolegend123

dsnotgood said:


> Wow. Mickie is crazy sexy. Who is the other girl. CANT believe it’s the same company .that’s grade A sexy


That Torrie Wilson and Dawn Marie where did you see Mickie James from lol


----------



## bradatar

Alexa gonna make Bayley look bad again this was a bad idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

This coffee gimmick is stupid


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What if WWE built stars back during the Super Cena era like they recently built Kofi.

Guys like...

Shelton Benjamin 
Chris Masters
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Matt Hardy
Paul London
John Morrison
Mr. Kennedy
MVP
Umaga
Elijah Burke
Brian Kendrick
Vladimir Kozlov
Miz
Jack Swagger
Christian
Cody Rhodes
Evan Bourne
Ezekiel Jackson
Drew McIntyre
R-Truth

Just to name a few...


----------



## Mango13

Bayley looks retarded with those stars on her face :beckylol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Decided to turn back, dang Alexa is sexy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So Alexa is a heel again?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Bayley showing off those Curtis Axel-esque promo skills.


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at this is how WWE thinks they will compete with AEW


----------



## Chris22

Does Alexa Bliss really have a coffee gimmick......


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Alexa is so good on the mic. Natural bitch. Buddy Murphy fucked up.


----------



## Trophies

Bayley wants respek put on her name.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bayley showing off those Curtis Axel-esque promo skills.


Its not her fault she is giving a cringe script to read


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Alright_Mate

Hi Carmella


----------



## Bryan Jericho

A real star is here! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh look Charlotte shoving her horse face in the other title picture too


----------



## Mordecay

FFS , just go away :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not her fault she is giving a cringe script to read


She's always been this bad. Nothing to do with the script. She can't speak in front of people.


----------



## MrJT

Alexa has a monster CamelToe...need those ultra HD pics


----------



## Patrick Sledge

I wonder if Charlotte is drunk off her ass or on Xanax tonight. Guess we are about to find out.


----------



## Mango13

Oh for fucks sake of course Titty Flair has to come out and get involved. PLEASE FUCK OFF FOREVER.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Please go away Charlotte fpalm I really despise this bimbo


----------



## rkolegend123

I do not like Charolette for some reason, I respect her in ring skills but something about her just rubs me off the wrong way


----------



## Bryan Jericho

How is Alexa in this match? Makes zero sense there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She's always been this bad. Nothing to do with the script. She can't speak in front of people.


she was fine in NXT


----------



## bradatar

Cmon Charlotte fuck off for a little bit Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Guess Alexa is cleared again. Man, I hope she doesn't get injuried again. She's been get injuried a lot the past few years.


----------



## blaird

Her whooo makes me cringe every time


----------



## The Hpn

I hate flair


----------



## Prosper

blondes...blondes everywhere


----------



## PavelGaborik

Charlotte continues to make me completely uninterested in Women's Wrestling.


----------



## Chris22

Fuck it, i hope Carmella wins!


----------



## Mordecay

A blonde challenging Bayley, color me surprised

Carmella just there so Alexa or Charlotte doesn't eat the pin


----------



## OmegaWolf666

Alexa would’ve been really upset hat there was apparently no coffee in that cup.


----------



## rkolegend123

Patrick Sledge said:


> I wonder if Charlotte is drunk off her ass or on Xanax tonight. Guess we are about to find out.


As a guy who actually does drink and do xanax, I honestly think she's a little tipsy


----------



## MrJT

Patrick Sledge said:


> I wonder if Charlotte is drunk off her ass or on Xanax tonight. Guess we are about to find out.


She learned her lesson and instead too 4 Percocet


----------



## wkc_23

Bayley needs to show off dat ass more


----------



## King Showstopper

Alexa vs Carmella vs Charlotte 

Battle of the blondes


----------



## birthday_massacre

So all the SD women get fucked over so Charlotte and Bliss can be in the title picture who are on RAW


----------



## Mango13

This show needs some Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose


----------



## Bryan Jericho

wkc_23 said:


> Guess Alexa is cleared again. Man, I hope she doesn't get injuried again. She's been get injuried a lot the past few years.


I'm guessing she doesnt do much, since its a 3-way. Hell she never does much in matches anyway.


----------



## Prosper

Shanes decision or Vince's?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Truth is the best :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another Carmella segment means another Carmella gif...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

R-Truth is the MVP!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude is hilarious!!!


----------



## rkolegend123

MrJT said:


> She learned her lesson and instead too 4 Percocet


She defiantly takes Perkys too lmao


----------



## bradatar

rkolegend123 said:


> As a guy who actually does drink and do xanax, I honestly think she's a little tipsy




I got off Xanax after 15 years last October but yeah I can vouch that’s exactly how one acts. Could just be a few drinks too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3

So this is the first official 24/7 championship match


----------



## Prosper

Mango13 said:


> This show needs some Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose


My man lol finally


----------



## Mango13

Alright_Mate said:


> Another Carmella segment means another Carmella gif...


----------



## The XL 2

Ron Killings is so damn talented. Easily one of the most talented and entertaining people on the roster.


----------



## Joseph92

They go right to commercial after introducing Elias. LoL


----------



## Patrick Sledge

bradatar said:


> rkolegend123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a guy who actually does drink and do xanax, I honestly think she's a little tipsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got off Xanax after 15 years last October but yeah I can vouch that’s exactly how one acts. Could just be a few drinks too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

the past few weeks seeing Flair, she's off every night. When she was on commentary last week on SD she sounded like she was calling a golf match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136072418441797632


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Only one lady could save this show


----------



## Chris22

Carmella is right, you should only compete for the titles on the brand that you are assigned to, this wild card rule is fucking everything up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

the WWE is really a disaster


----------



## Bryan Jericho

They could keep Elias off the show for the next 6 months and it would instantly improve.


----------



## Mango13

Chris22 said:


> Carmella is right, you should only compete for the titles on the brand that you are assigned to, this wild card rule is fucking everything up.



Yup the wildcard rule is fucking stupid. Just another long list of things this company does that doesn't make an ounce of sense.


----------



## Trophies

Truth is fucked. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Patrick Sledge

Cool, a lumberjack match, for a title with no rules? What in the fucking world is happening?


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136070842440454145


wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

24/7 title on the line in a lumberjack match.

Ahahaha

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

There’s so much light under the ring. :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Mango13

I would mark out if Carmella rolled up Elias and took the title


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Get out of there Truth!


----------



## Joseph92

Please end this 24/7 crap!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Truth :lol this is golden stuff


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joseph92 said:


> Please end this 24/7 crap!


sadly its the best part of raw and SD each week

Truth actually makes it work


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Truth is just classic wrestling comedy. I love this dude


----------



## Mordecay

This 24/7 thing has jumped the shark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DAMMIT!

I step away for a moment and miss the ENTIRE R-Truth match!

Fuggin A bruh!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Glad Elias lost real quick. He's above this belt. And very poor choice for his first title win. He's easily IC Champ material.


----------



## The XL 2

R Truth is making this 24/7 fun to watch


----------



## Mango13

Joseph92 said:


> Please end this 24/7 crap!


Crap? the 24/7 title is probably the only thing entertaining WWE has going for it atm.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Oh no...Shane and Roman fpalm


----------



## roblewis87

Seriously how much are they harming their roster with this wildcard rule. 

The same people are on both shows taking up all the time, if you are lower in the card or pecking order you are lucky to appear at all, how are you supposed to create new stars and exciting new feuds when the same 8-10 people appear both Monday/Tuesday nights now.


----------



## bradatar

Joseph92 said:


> Please end this 24/7 crap!




Why it’s the only fun thing going on right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Glad Elias lost real quick. He's above this belt. And very poor choice for his first title win. He's easily IC Champ material.


2nd title win  he won last week too


----------



## Patrick Sledge

roblewis87 said:


> Seriously how much are they harming their roster with this wildcard rule.
> 
> The same people are on both shows taking up all the time, if you are lower in the card or pecking order you are lucky to appear at all, how are you supposed to create new stars and exciting new feuds when the same 8-10 people appear both Monday/Tuesday nights now.


ITS SUCH GOOD SHIT


----------



## wkc_23

Wonder if their gonna have pyro for Goldberg.. Gonna be awkward if it's just a regular entrance.


----------



## Mordecay

More Roman and Shane?


----------



## Mango13

This show is still seriously lacking of Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose


----------



## Sephiroth766

Question why is Carmella in this triple threat match and not Asuka, Mandy, Sonya...fuck why is Alexa in it? Charlotte gets another title shot, _she's really due for one_


----------



## Alright_Mate

That was a painful watch but here's something more enjoyable...


----------



## Trophies

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Glad Elias lost real quick. He's above this belt. And very poor choice for his first title win. He's easily IC Champ material.


Speaking of the IC title...where has Finn been? Did he really get hurt in the MITB match?


----------



## McGee

Enough already with Shane and Roman. Give me Selina De La Renta


----------



## wkc_23

Joseph92 said:


> Please end this 24/7 crap!


It's actully entertaining as shit. I'm glad the 24/7 title is a thing.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

roblewis87 said:


> Seriously how much are they harming their roster with this wildcard rule.
> 
> 
> 
> The same people are on both shows taking up all the time, if you are lower in the card or pecking order you are lucky to appear at all, how are you supposed to create new stars and exciting new feuds when the same 8-10 people appear both Monday/Tuesday nights now.


True.
Its been ages since i saw Kairi Sane,Asuka,Nakamura & Rusev on SDLive.

Shane and roman continue their feud in 2 shows taking atleast 20-30 minutes of the show.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Waiting until WWE realises that the 24/7 Championship can make Charlotte tie/surpass Ric Flair in the space of a week......


----------



## Sephiroth766

Didn't Alexa turn face yesterday?


----------



## bradatar

Trophies said:


> Speaking of the IC title...where has Finn been? Did he really get hurt in the MITB match?




He’s supposed to wrestle Andrade for the title on Friday I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mordecay

Trophies said:


> Speaking of the IC title...where has Finn been? Did he really get hurt in the MITB match?


Banging reporters overseas


----------



## bradatar

More dumbass Black promos. I feel like I posted this last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Sephiroth766 said:


> Question why is Carmella in this triple threat match and not Asuka, Mandy, Sonya...fuck why is Alexa in it? Charlotte gets another title shot, _she's really due for one_


And Ember Moon couldn't make the match because she's sitting backstage finishing off her book.


----------



## Mango13

Alright_Mate said:


> That was a painful watch but here's something more enjoyable...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Nobody cares about this satanic piece of trash


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I forgot all about Black.

Can we get Black vs Bray already.

But first...

Black vs LARS!


----------



## The XL 2

Black cannot talk for shit. He would be much better if he was booked like a 2019 Steve Blackman.


----------



## birthday_massacre

They already ruined Black and made him a generic wrestler


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Kowalski's Killer

R Truth is singlehandedly saving WWE. He took an idiotic concept that got Mick Foley booed and made it the hottest thing in the company.


----------



## Mango13

Is Aleister injured or something? why has he just been doing these promos and not actually wrestling?


----------



## rkolegend123

Damn Aelister is killing it!!!


----------



## Patrick Sledge

I think we will finally see Aleister in the ring tomorrow.


----------



## Sephiroth766

rkolegend123 said:


> I do not like Charolette for some reason, I respect her in ring skills but something about her just rubs me off the wrong way


I'm exactly the same


----------



## Joseph92

Instead of waiting around for someone to come how about Black go looking for a fight?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

birthday_massacre said:


> They already ruined Black and made him a generic wrestler


And it only took 4 months.

What a win.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Suplex_Spear

Black about to be the new Eater of Worlds.


----------



## SAMCRO

Those Black promos are so fucking dumb "I aint leaving till someone wants to fight me!" why would anyone give enough of a shit to wanna fight you? he wont even show up for work, what would be the point exactly? he's not a big name or anything, he's done nothing on the main roster.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

rkolegend123 said:


> Damn Aelister is killing it!!!


No...he’s a geek


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Is Black injured or are they just waiting til after the Saudi show to figure out what to do with him since he's not going? (Im not a Black fan but just wondered)


----------



## Trophies

Hold on everybody...we need more Shane this week...


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Patrick Sledge said:


> I think we will finally see Aleister in the ring tomorrow.


tomorrow? Next week


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## McGee

More Wildcard's... Halfway thru and already over the limit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Mango13

Every time I see The Revival it just makes me sad at how wasted they are on the main roster. I really wish they would go to AEW


----------



## Sephiroth766

We have yet to see Murphy and Black on SD perform. Why?


----------



## bradatar

Gee I wonder if Roman and the USO’s are gonna come out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kowalski's Killer said:


> R Truth is singlehandedly saving WWE. He took an idiotic concept that got Mick Foley booed and made it the hottest thing in the company.


I am willing to bet they also let Truth say what ever he wants since Vince does not give a shit about the title.

The reason why the 24/7 thing is funny is because they are all ad libbing it.


----------



## Mordecay

Sephiroth766 said:


> Question why is Carmella in this triple threat match and not Asuka, Mandy, Sonya...fuck why is Alexa in it? Charlotte gets another title shot, _she's really due for one_


Carmella is a former champion and has won that shitty Mania Battle Royal, she has more right to a title match than Mandy, Sonya, Ember and co.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Since Blacks debut i have seen the same i mean really the same Moves from him in every match he participated with Ricochet in tag team matches.



Hopefully this changes on SDLive.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

CM Punk chants :beckylol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I just stumbled upon Ruby Riot's nudes and now I'm scarred...


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> I am willing to bet they also let Truth say what ever he wants since Vince does not give a shit about the title.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the 24/7 thing is funny is because they are all ad libbing it.




Drake and Truth are crushing it in this role. I’d like to see other lower card guys really get into it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Revival are so overrated and just complete bores. And them with Shane again? Oh how exciting....


----------



## Prosper

I bet you once Black returns to the ring they change his entrance music.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I just stumbled upon Ruby Riot's nudes and now I'm scarred...




Keep that shit away from here plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suplex_Spear

I actually found The Revival a bit more entertaining with their Usos feud, but now that we have both teams, Drew, and Elias as lackeys for Roman and Shane.. :/


----------



## Mango13

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I just stumbled upon Ruby Riot's nudes and now I'm scarred...


You really want to be scarred? google Charlotte's


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Is Aleister injured or something? why has he just been doing these promos and not actually wrestling?


He wrestled Murphy in live events this past weekend, he is not injured, they just don't know what to do with him


----------



## PavelGaborik

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Since Blacks debut i have seen the same i mean really the same Moves from him in every match he participated with Ricochet in tag team matches.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this changes on SDLive.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


You mean in like, all 3 of them? When is the last time the guy has even competed in a match?


----------



## The XL 2

R Truth is easily the MVP of the WWE. Everything else is shit


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mango13 said:


> You really want to be scarred? google Charlotte's


I did and I try to forget.


----------



## Mox Girl

We have a thunderstorm here right now and our Sky is dropping in and out cos of the weather. I hope it stays up until Roman's part is done :lol

EDIT: And of course, just as Roman came out and went to head down the ramp, it dropped out again


----------



## Stellar

Who are the wildcards tonight so far?

Sami
Alexa
The Revival (they count as one to WWE I think)

anyone else? Probably Lacey or Becky eventually?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Shane is getting no heat at all, they need to stop with this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bryan Jericho said:


> The Revival are so overrated and just complete bores. And them with Shane again? Oh how exciting....


I was never a huge fan of them in NXT either. I always found them boring. I always thought of them as two generic CAWs.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> He wrestled Murphy in live events this past weekend, he is not injured, they just don't know what to do with him


sigh, I just don't understand how they can't come up with anything for him. writing team full of incompetence


----------



## bradatar

Revival being used as dog food now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

How did Shane go from Lashley to McIntyre to Elias to The Revival as lackys? Can he get the fuck off of the show? They should be using this time to build Aleister Black or Almas as stars.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I just stumbled upon Ruby Riot's nudes and now I'm scarred...


Don't you dare


----------



## Joseph92

Sephiroth766 said:


> We have yet to see Murphy and Black on SD perform. Why?


And Nakamura and Rusev haven't been seen in weeks.


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Yeah, feed the revival to Roman.

That'll make ya elite lol


----------



## The XL 2

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I just stumbled upon Ruby Riot's nudes and now I'm scarred...


That's a thing? Oh God, that's the stuff nightmares are made of


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Of course Reigns no sells the beat down fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

can't believe WWE thinks this is good


----------



## McGee

Boring... Boring... Why is Smackdown so boring? Wild card sucks it's watching the same damn people say and do the same damn things back to back nights.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I still rather see too much Shane than just a little bit of Stephanie.

Just saying.


----------



## bradatar

This is absurd I seriously don’t get what they’re setting up with this feud it makes no sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I just stumbled upon Ruby Riot's nudes and now I'm scarred...


----------



## Sephiroth766

What the fuck happened to Ali, Andrade, Balor, Murphy, Asuka, Kairi, Ember, Liv. The wild card rule I despise it greatly, has killed many potential mid card feuds


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm literally only here to see 75 year old Goldberg now that I know Black won't he competing.....again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Guess it makes sense, because Shane doesnt want a Roman at "full strength"? But still annoyingly bad.


----------



## Headliner

I remember being so happy that Shane was on SD because him and Bryan made the show a breath of fresh air compared to Steph's WOATNESS on Raw and now Shane is 100% unbearable on TV period.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Can Goldberg please come out next so I can turn this crap fest off?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

The revival playing shanes stooges and romans punching bag while ryder and hawkins taking the raw tag team titles hostage in catering [emoji22]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766

They have officially ruined smackdown


----------



## Patrick Sledge

I gotta admit, Flair does have some rather impressive fake tits.


----------



## bradatar

Lacey gonna cost Charlotte this match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Headliner said:


> I remember being so happy that Shane was on SD because him and Bryan made the show a breath of fresh air compared to Steph's WOATNESS on Raw and now Shane is 100% unbearable on TV period.


I never really used to mind Shane but recently he has been just as if not more unbearable then Steph


----------



## Chris22

OMG! Roman left laying on both Raw & SmackDown, he definitely has no chance on 'friday'.....


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> I remember being so happy that Shane was on SD because him and Bryan made the show a breath of fresh air compared to Steph's WOATNESS on Raw and now Shane is 100% unbearable on TV period.


Remember when Shane said he would make it about him lol


----------



## Mango13

Patrick Sledge said:


> I gotta admit, Flair does have some rather impressive fake tits.


I would sure hope so, she has had them done like 3x.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Its sad that the 24/7 title gets attention and airtime instead of the ic title or the sd tag team titles.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136076695847493632


----------



## BarrettBarrage

The 'wildcard' rule has killed Smackdown.

It's just Blue RAW now.


----------



## Stellar

Sephiroth766 said:


> What the fuck happened to Ali, Andrade, Balor, Murphy, Asuka, Kairi, Ember, Liv. The wild card rule I despise it greatly, has killed many potential mid card feuds


Exactly. They have barely made time to build Balor vs. Andrade and that match is happening Friday. All because of the wild card rule.

Murphy has been on Smackdown maybe once since the Superstar shakeup and even thats a huge "maybe".


----------



## Mox Girl

So Drew showed up and attacked Roman? I missed most of that cos of my Sky reception dropping out. It was all gitching and I saw someone attack him but I couldn't see who it was :lol

It was funny though, a huge crack of thunder rumbled, my Mum screamed, but I didn't even react to it LOL.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

So what happened from the 1st hour?

Internet was down


----------



## birthday_massacre

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Can Goldberg please come out next so I can turn this crap fest off?


He is just going to come out to the ring at the end of the show, be all gassed from that short walk and say Undertaker you will rest in peace on Friday. and then it will be the end of the show


----------



## Prosper

The XL 2 said:


> That's a thing? Oh God, that's the stuff nightmares are made of


They're pretty frightening in a hide your eyes kind of way, Charlottes will make you scream in fear for your life


----------



## bradatar

Southerner said:


> Exactly. They have barely made time to build Balor vs. Andrade and that match is happening Friday. All because of the wild card rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy has been on Smackdown maybe once since the Superstar shakeup and even thats a huge "maybe".




He hasn’t been televised. His debut was during a commercial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

WWEfan4eva said:


> So what happened from the 1st hour?
> 
> Internet was down



Absolutely nothing worthwhile.


----------



## MrJT

need some wardrobe malfunctions here


----------



## Chan Hung

Alexa wrestling?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Patrick Sledge said:


> I gotta admit, Flair does have some rather impressive fake tits.


They're a tremendous upgrade from her previous implants, which made her tits look like a cross-eyed torso. :heston

Now if only she could chop off that mole and do something about her nose... :hmmm


----------



## Alright_Mate

Carmella time


----------



## Mox Girl

My Mum and I call Charlotte 'boobs' now whenever she shows up, cos it's literally her most noticeable feature :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Prosper

They gotta end the Wild Card asap. No one outside of like a rotating 12 people that Vince hand-picked are getting TV time.


----------



## SAMCRO

prosperwithdeen said:


> How did Shane go from Lashley to McIntyre to Elias to The Revival as lackys? Can he get the fuck off of the show? They should be using this time to build Aleister Black or Almas as stars.


Why do you think they have no real stars anymore? theres no one on the caliber of Batista or Triple H or Cena or Rock, you know why? cause nowadays they like to give time to push Shane and talentless hacks. They never push the right people anymore, like Andrade who could be a big star, when Adam Cole gets called they wont push him either.

Why do you think the people of Saudi only want the old stars on the show like Triple H and Undertaker and Goldberg and HBK? cause theres no current real stars, the people over probably have no idea who Seth Rollins is.


----------



## Mordecay

We returned and the first thing they show is Alexa's butt, I won't complain >


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT




----------



## bradatar

Hmm it’s funny seeing Charlotte and Alexa in the ring together I feel like they try to keep them apart for obvious size differences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

bradatar said:


> He hasn’t been televised. His debut was during a commercial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just thinking about Buddy Murphy, he's one of favourites. I need him on my TV asap!


----------



## Mango13

Carmella should win this. Alexa is a member of RAW and Titty Flair needs to fuck off for a long while


----------



## Trophies

Mandy and Sonya wens3


----------



## wkc_23

Mandy in them white pants :banderas


----------



## Chris22

Is 'winningest' even a word? Main roster commentary is also fucked.....


----------



## Mango13

Mandy and Sonya :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mandy :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

WWEfan4eva said:


> So what happened from the 1st hour?
> 
> Internet was down


if you watched raw last night, pretty much the same thing since it was all the same people for the most part


----------



## SAMCRO

Its hard for me to remember the last time there was a womens segment without Charlotte involved in it, it really is.


----------



## MrJT

Charlotte tried to hook us up with the atomic wedgie there, props.


----------



## Prosper

Finally some Fire & Desire


----------



## Mox Girl

I wish Corey would faint cos of all the blonde women he fancies being out there at once so we don't have to listen to him anymore :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chris22 said:


> Is 'winningest' even a word? Main roster commentary is also fucked.....


Yes it actually is lol But its informal


----------



## Irig

Anyone think they might trim "Aleister Black" name to just "Aleister" as he stressed his name much on that promo? 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Save this show, Goldberg. :drose


----------



## Mordecay

Mandy and Sonya come out and no one gives a fuck


----------



## Stellar

Carmella vs. Bayley would be interesting.

What does Mandy and Sonya have to do with this match? Shouldn't they be searching for Kairi/Asuka?


----------



## Mango13




----------



## Bryan Jericho

SAMCRO said:


> Its hard for me to remember the last time there was a womens segment without Charlotte involved in it, it really is.


Last night when Nikki wrestled Peyton?


----------



## bradatar

Say what you want about Alexa but she plays her character damn good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Patrick Sledge

Flair is missing spots and botching moves got other people. That woman has some sort of habit and it's showing in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WINNING said:


> Save this show, Goldberg. :drose


He will just make it 100x worst


----------



## Irig

Why are they doing Women's matches when they aren't going to "Super Showdown" instead they could promote other matches which they've advertised for the "Super Showdown" 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Charlotte gonna sandbag this match as well?

Seems that way


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

I don't have the energy to get mad at Charlotte. She just won't go away


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

A raw superstar fighting for a opportunity to face a smackdown champion.

I dont get it. Couldnt they put a SD suparstar to the match?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Irig said:


> Anyone think they might trim "Aleister Black" name to just "Aleister" as he stressed his name much on that promo?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk




I’ve thought that for a bit. When he was tagging with Ricochet they made it a point to call him Alleister which I found odd since calling him Black would make more sense. He’s def losing that last name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Sonya and Mandy should be Women's tag team champions


----------



## birthday_massacre

why did it take the ref so long to start that count 
FFS


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## birthday_massacre

VitoCorleoneX said:


> A raw superstar fighting for a opportunity to face a smackdown champion.
> 
> I dont get it. Couldnt they put a SD suparstar to the match?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Isnt Bliss also on Raw

so its two raw women lol


----------



## Trophies

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sonya and Mandy should be Women's tag team champions


Right. And make it mean something.

Sorry IIconics. :lol


----------



## Chris22

You know shit is bleak when you're hoping Carmella wins lol!


----------



## Mango13

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sonya and Mandy should be Women's tag team champions


As much as I wanted Mandy to win the MITB Breifcase as I feel like she will be a multiple time women's champion some day. I do feel like her and Sonya are the only viable option to take the titles off the IIconics. I honestly see it happening sooner rather then later since Sonya is on Total Diva's and if she wins a championship I believe that would make her the first openly Lesbian chick to win a belt? though I could be wrong on that.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt Bliss also on Raw
> 
> 
> 
> so its two raw women lol


I was talking about bliss.
Who is the second raw woman?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

GODDESSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

So a raw competitor going for the sD title

FFS


----------



## Mox Girl

The fuck? :lmao

Please tell me we're not going back to Alexa being pushed too much now.


----------



## MrJT

Bliss is winning the strap...Vince can't keep it off her when she's healthy


----------



## PavelGaborik

Alexa is so fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I was talking about bliss.
> Who is the second raw woman?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Charlotte is also Raw or is she SD LOL

I dont even know anymore since she is always on both shows


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Really? We wanna go with Bayley vs Bliss again? Bayley has to go over this time right? RIGHT?! Since Bliss wrestles 2 or 3 times and will be out again


----------



## Mordecay

That is a big fuck you to the women of Smackdown


----------



## Mango13

Alexa won? Honestly wasn't expecting that. At least it wasn't Charlotte.


----------



## bradatar

The goddess getting pushed back to the top where she belongs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Crowd was pretty into that triple threat. Seemingly more than the Reigns/Shane segment. Interesting.


----------



## Stellar

It's good to see that Alexa has been cleared to be physical in matches. Wow, Alexa actually won!

This wildcard nonsense...


----------



## Chris22

So at Stomping Grounds we're getting Bayley/Bliss & Becky/Lacey/Charlotte.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Hopefully Bayley squashes her but I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

A RAW star fighting for a SD title? This wildcard rule is garbage


----------



## Mox Girl

I was ok with the wildcard thing before but when people from the other show get to be #1 contender, it's gone too far. That's just stupid.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

This wildcard shit has truly made everything worst than it already was. I'm out


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I think Bliss is going to win on Stomping ground.


----------



## The3

Mox Girl said:


> The fuck? :lmao
> 
> Please tell me we're not going back to Alexa being pushed too much now.


Well if Charlotte is Cena , then Alexa can be Orton


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Nice, glad Alexa is back in the title picture. Apparently she is a Face on Raw and a Heel on SDL....??


----------



## bradatar

Becky going to the ambulance lmaooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

By the end of the month we could have Corbin, Brock, Lacey and Alexa holding all major titles.


----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> Charlotte is also Raw or is she SD LOL
> 
> I dont even know anymore since she is always on both shows


Charlotte is on SD


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> By the end of the month we could have Corbin, Brock, Lacey and Alexa holding all major titles.




That would make WWE 100x better then it is right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well at least it's not Charlotte, but this mean they'll likely shove her into the Raw title scene with Lacey and Becky. They can't just keep Charlotte away from the title scene.

Oh and please don't have Alexa punk Bayley out again.


----------



## Trophies

How many "exclusive" interviews are they gonna have with Lars? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> Charlotte is on SD


Oh, you wouldn't know it since she is in the Raw womens title picture too lol
I just remember seeing her more on raw than SD lately so I got confused


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Brand split is dead 100%


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92

I liked the good old days when we didn't know when the money in the bank winner was cashing in,


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Oh yay, an interview with this dweeb next


----------



## SAMCRO

Bryan Jericho said:


> Last night when Nikki wrestled Peyton?


I should rephrase that, i can't remember the last time there was a segment with either women's champion without Charlotte involved or just any of the main event women in general, anytime theres a segment with any of the bigger names in the division shes there.


----------



## Mango13

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Oh and please don't have Alexa punk Bayley out again.


Bayley still hasn't recovered from that Alexa feud.


----------



## Stellar

*RAW Womens Division loses a chunk of the women due to injuries*...*Has Alexa be number one contender for the Smackdown Womens Championship instead of on the brand that shes supposed to be exclusively on and is needed*

Makes perfect sense WWE! /sarcasm


----------



## wkc_23

Rather see Alexa than Charlotte, tbh. Charlotte is always in a title match.


----------



## McGee

Women's match was really good.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> That would make WWE 100x better then it is right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd call Vince a genius if it happens.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136081472228663297


----------



## Chris22

I can see Bayley holding the championship for a long time, she's definitely beating Alexa at Stomping Grounds. It would be a bad idea to put any title on Alexa right now. Bayley needs her Extreme Rules 2017 revenge.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh, you wouldn't know it since she is in the Raw womens title picture too lol
> I just remember seeing her more on raw than SD lately so I got confused


She's had so much work done, I barely recognize her from the NXT days.


----------



## scshaastin

Is bliss back full time now?


----------



## Mordecay

So I guess Alexa won't be challenging the Iiconics with Nikki... or they want to make her double champ, which wouldn't surprise me :eyeroll


----------



## Prosper

Trophies said:


> Right. And make it mean something.
> 
> Sorry IIconics. :lol


At least it wouldn't be all comedy and jobbing every night lol. 



Mango13 said:


> As much as I wanted Mandy to win the MITB Breifcase as I feel like she will be a multiple time women's champion some day. I do feel like her and Sonya are the only viable option to take the titles off the IIconics. I honestly see it happening sooner rather then later since Sonya is on Total Diva's and if she wins a championship I believe that would make her the first openly Lesbian chick to win a belt? though I could be wrong on that.


They can pick up where Sasha/Bayley left off. They're not as good in the ring but those titles around their waists would be a beautiful sight. The more they use them the better they will get, especially Sonya and her hard-hitting style. Fire & Desire vs Sky Pirates or F & D vs Flair & Lacey (if they kiss and make up) would be fine by me. Or they can put them against Nikki/Alexa if that becomes a thing.


----------



## Irig

Ziggler is also listed as Raw Superstar I guess when they put his name it was Raw...

So we have Alexa from Raw going after SmackDown Women's championship 

And

We have Ziggler from Raw going after WWE Championship of SmackDown.

SmackDown is Raw post-show now...

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chris22 said:


> I cn see Bayley holding the championship for a long time, she's definitely beating Alexa at Stomping Grounds. It would be a bad idea to put any title on Alexa right now. Bayley needs her Extreme Rules 2017 revenge.


Bayley shouldn't be near a mic let alone a title.


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> Bayley still hasn't recovered from that Alexa feud.




Alexa’s coming back to finish the job. She started during moment of bliss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I guess Alexa still a Heel?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mordecay said:


> So I guess Alexa won't be challenging the Iiconics with Nikki... or they want to make her double champ, which wouldn't surprise me :eyeroll


Noooooooooooooo!! Don't even put that idea out there!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Mango13 said:


> Bayley still hasn't recovered from that Alexa feud.


I know and I feel it's going to get worse.

This wildcard nonsense is so out of place, I won't be surprised if they gave a Raw woman the Smackdown title.


----------



## bradatar

Chris22 said:


> I can see Bayley holding the championship for a long time, she's definitely beating Alexa at Stomping Grounds. It would be a bad idea to put any title on Alexa right now. Bayley needs her Extreme Rules 2017 revenge.




Just gonna say every time people on here thought the booking makes sense for Alexa to lose...she wins. Clean usually too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Lars Sullivan is a complete and utter waste of fucking time. How have they not realised this yet?

Not sure I've ever seen anyone get such little reaction.


----------



## Prosper

WWEfan4eva said:


> I guess Alexa still a Heel?


Heel on SD, Babyface on RAW. "Just go with it dammit". :vince


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lars segment...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## -XERO-

Chris22 said:


> I can see Bayley holding the championship for a long time, she's definitely beating Alexa at Stomping Grounds. It would be a bad idea to put any title on Alexa right now. Bayley needs her Extreme Rules 2017 revenge.


True.


----------



## Mango13

Didn't Charly do an in ring interview with Lars a few weeks ago? I distinctly remember Charly standing in the ring next to him :beckylol


----------



## Suplex_Spear

Boo!


----------



## The XL 2

Lars trying to be Snitsky with that beard


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Boldgerg said:


> Lars Sullivan is a complete and utter waste of fucking time. How have they not realised this yet?
> 
> Not sure I've ever seen anyone get such little reaction.


Then you've never seen Drew Mcintyre.


----------



## Bradshaw98

Chris22 said:


> I can see Bayley holding the championship for a long time, she's definitely beating Alexa at Stomping Grounds. It would be a bad idea to put any title on Alexa right now. Bayley needs her Extreme Rules 2017 revenge.


I am convinced that this match does not happen had Alexa been healthy for MITB, they probably wanted Bayley to get her revenge there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

oh god did vince just write this before Lars went out there


----------



## Boldgerg

Hahahaha. He sounds like a South Park character.


----------



## bradatar

Shut up Lars lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Instead of watching Lars, you can admire Cathy's legs instead...


----------



## Mango13

Lars getting boring chants right off the bat? LMAO


----------



## Patrick Sledge

I didn't know Lars had a lithsp. Good to hear him speak finally.


----------



## Trophies

Lars trying to remember word for word his lines.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Can't wrestle, can't talk. Why was he brought up? Hell why is he with the company.


----------



## EMGESP

I bet he could do a good Jesse Ventura impression


----------



## bradatar

Boldgerg said:


> Hahahaha. He sounds like a South Park character.




Holy shit ill never be able to take him seriously now but you’re dead on Hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Is that word "racist"? 

This crowd is so disrespectful, but I get it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Irig said:


> Anyone think they might trim "Aleister Black" name to just "Aleister" as he stressed his name much on that promo?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


Oh that will happen, 100% guarantee it will.

Vince seems to have a thing for taking away full names and either calling them by their first or last names. It happened to Rusev, Cesaro, Mustafa Ali, Big E, Elias, Andrade.

Just watch pretty soon Lars Sullivan will just be Lars.


----------



## Mordecay

This segment going off a cliff


----------



## birthday_massacre

his candace is just like Jack Swagger


----------



## Mango13

Lars talking? here is a gif of Mandy Rose swimming


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Who can really take Lars seriously? Dude is trash


----------



## rkolegend123

Oh Candace say it again


----------



## Prosper

I thought he was gonna have another panic attack for a second


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Lars = white Ahmed Johnson


----------



## MrThortan

What?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This promo is damage control for LARS' past...

It's not necessary, just let it go and move on.


----------



## McGee

Lars is best off not speaking.


----------



## EMGESP

This promo is so generic and taking way too long. "I'm big tough guy, grrrrr."


----------



## birthday_massacre

Vince is saying in gorilla. This is good shit


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao this promo


----------



## wkc_23

Yikes, end this segment now.


----------



## La Parka

hes going to jack off the lucha house party? 

god damn


----------



## Irig

Lars male lion just chills out most of the time while lioness does all the work... Writers didnt knew that?

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123

Okay Vince defiantly wrote this smh


----------



## Mango13

McGee said:


> Lars is best off not speaking.


I think you meant unemployed


----------



## Trophies

Somebody get a hold of Zeb Culter for this man right here, cause he needs a manager.


----------



## Piehound

There are actually a few on the main roster worse on the mic than Lars. Given what he's been given to work with, his delivery isn't bad compared to some others..


----------



## Boldgerg

Everything about this guy is hilariously bad.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Snitsky and Heidenreich have a child..LARS!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well that wont make the mistake of letting him speak again. Will they?! Yeah probably


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao Lars is dead on arrival. He's done already


----------



## Patrick Sledge

I'm digging this Lars promo/interview so far. He's a wrecking machine. I like where this is going long term. I've been a Lars fan since his NXT days, so I'm happy to see him getting some exposure. He was awesome in NXT, and I'm sure he's gonna be used properly eventually


----------



## Sephiroth766

This is terrible


----------



## Prosper

This is so bad, if they actually wanted to push the guy they wouldnt put him against the fuckin Lucha party. 

Nobody gives a shit about him already.


----------



## PavelGaborik

He should've attacked Kayla.


----------



## Mordecay

prosperwithdeen said:


> At least it wouldn't be all comedy and jobbing every night lol.
> 
> 
> 
> They can pick up where Sasha/Bayley left off. They're not as good in the ring but those titles around their waists would be a beautiful sight. The more they use them the better they will get, especially Sonya and her hard-hitting style. Fire & Desire vs Sky Pirates or F & D vs Flair & Lacey (if they kiss and make up) would be fine by me. Or they can put them against Nikki/Alexa if that becomes a thing.


----------



## bradatar

I don’t even think they know who Andrade is wrestling right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123

Almas!!!!


----------



## Stellar

They had Lars speak way too much there.

Zelina wearing a nice top tonight!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

I’m ready for Goldberg, also after Friday’s show I think I’m done watching this company for a while


----------



## Chris22

Andrade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Save us Andrade.


----------



## rkolegend123

Piehound said:


> There are actually a few on the main roster worse on the mic than Lars. Given what he's been given to work with, his delivery isn't bad compared to some others..


He's was always good on the mic honestly given that he was such a high vocabulary, but I have bad Vince is going to write most of promos from now on so...


----------



## EMGESP

I want to see Lars and Braun promo each other. It would be so horrific, but so entertaining. Hey Larsie boy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Decent promo from Lars, in all honesty. The nursery rhyme bit veered into sufferin' succotash territory near the end, but his intensity and coherence were respectably on-point not only for a new guy, but a hoss as well.

:bjpenn


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait who the hell is the IC champion right now? i seriously can't remember lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL when the NXT ad was on, my Mum was like "oooh I recognise some of these people now", then she went on to name Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Velveteen Dream, Shayna Baszler and then said "oh, what's Gargano's wife's name?", so she knew Candace, she just didn't know her name.


----------



## The3

Why not have Sullivan beat the girl up??

Oh yeah for the same reason Wyatt haunting clown mask is not on tv anymore , Sponsors will get upset


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If AEW didn't exist (not that they would sign him anyway) Lars would be wished well on his future endeavors after that promo.


----------



## Prosper

FINALLLYY ALMAS AND VEGA!!!!!!!! SD just became must watch for me for the next 10 minutes. :tucky

I was about to tap out after Mandy/Sonya left.


----------



## Mango13

Zelina :mark:


----------



## McGee




----------



## The XL 2

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Snitsky and Heidenreich have a child..LARS!!


Snitsky and Heidenreich were way more entertaining and menacing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Wait who the hell is the IC champion right now? i seriously can't remember lol.


Balor


----------



## rkolegend123

PavelGaborik said:


> He should've attacked Kayla.


Honestly yeah especially if you WWE wants to get over how much of "Freak" he is, but yea modern pg wwe can't do those stuff anymore. Seriously him just dragging her or setting her up for the Train Wreck would have gotten a huge reaction.


----------



## Joseph92

SAMCRO said:


> Wait who the hell is the IC champion right now? i seriously can't remember lol.


Finn Balor.


----------



## Mango13

prosperwithdeen said:


> FINALLLYY ALMAS AND VEGA!!!!!!!! SD just became must watch for me for the next 10 minutes. :tucky
> 
> I was about to tap out after Mandy/Sonya left.



Only 20 minutes left no sense tapping out now.


----------



## bradatar

When Lucha jobber party beats Lars Friday we’ll know he’s done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

SAMCRO said:


> Wait who the hell is the IC champion right now? i seriously can't remember lol.


Finn


----------



## Chris22

I think Andrade is losing at Super Showdown but i can definitely see him winning the IC Championship at Stomping Grounds.


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor


Oh yeah thats right, god these midcard champions just feel so unimportant anymore its easy to forget who holds the US and IC titles.


----------



## Trophies

Apollo Crews? Ok. Cool.


----------



## bradatar

Why’d they tell us it’s the demon? Morons this company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

I owed a few for that Lars segment


----------



## Mango13

Bryan Jericho said:


> Finn


Has he been seen since the MITB Ladder match? that poor bastard put his body through so much in that match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

that could have been a great match and the WWE fucks it up


----------



## bradatar

Sucks knowing Almas ain’t winning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


----------



## rkolegend123

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Decent promo from Lars, in all honesty. The nursery rhyme bit veered into sufferin' succotash territory near the end, but his intensity and coherence were respectably on-point not only for a new guy, but a hoss as well.
> 
> :bjpenn


Agreed


----------



## Prosper

This better be a clean win for Almas


----------



## SAMCRO

Great so we don't even get an Andrade match.....


----------



## Mango13

Mango13 said:


> Has he been seen since the MITB Ladder match? that poor bastard put his body through so much in that match.


Welp, speaking of Finn here he is :beckylol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Why is Finn in ring gear for a fight?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

bradatar said:


> Why’d they tell us it’s the demon? Morons this company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guessing in case people weren't going to watch? Finn vs Andrade is boring so guess they think the Demon will make it more interesting. I dont see it but whatever.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They treated Apollo like a bum. :lol


----------



## The XL 2

Zelina is a babe


----------



## PavelGaborik

Thanks for ruining our match, Finn the "face"


----------



## McGee

Guess they learned from last night Goldberg gonna actually get time to talk.


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> Guessing in case people weren't going to watch? Finn vs Andrade is boring so guess they think the Demon will make it more interesting. I dont see it but whatever.




I don’t like Balor either way but you know demon isn’t losing is all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Its time for The Demon to lose clean to Almas.


----------



## Trophies

They couldn't extend RAW for another 30 seconds for Taker to say "rest in peace". :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Only Goldberg can save this show. SD is officially as bad as RAW


----------



## Sephiroth766

Andrade and Apollo could have been a great match ugh. At least both and Andrade show up on SD even if it's a small segment


----------



## Mango13

We didn't get nearly enough screen time for Zelina


----------



## SAMCRO

Gee wonder who will win, the WCW guy or the WWE guy.....

Goldberg aint got a chance of beating Taker, i'd be shocked if he did.


----------



## Joseph92

So last night they really did cut The Undertaker off. The show ended last night with him saying your next.


----------



## dsnotgood

The XL 2 said:


> Zelina is a babe


Agreed! Why she settled for aleister I have no idea


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Ham and Egger said:


> They treated Apollo like a bum. :lol


You can count on 1 hand how many times they haven't geeked him out since bringing him to the main roster. :mj4

Wouldn't blame him at all for wanting to jump AEW.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Hope they dont plan on letting Goldberg talk that long. Mic skills are not his strong suit, then again neither is his wrestling.


----------



## dsnotgood

Trophies said:


> They couldn't extend RAW for another 30 seconds for Taker to say "rest in peace". :lol


Not even hard..cut that stupid Brock beat down crap. Also they have to end right at 11 based on new USA contract. Can’t interrupt the “radkes “ lol


----------



## Joseph92

To bad Goldberg vs The Undertaker didnt happen like 10 years ago.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> You can count on 1 hand how many times they haven't geeked him out since bringing him to the main roster. :mj4
> 
> Wouldn't blame him at all for wanting to jump AEW.


Its funny on raw a little while ago it seemed liek they was giving him a small push, but on SDL he's back to being a smiling jobber.


----------



## Irig

SAMCRO said:


> Gee wonder who will win, the WCW guy or the WWE guy.....
> 
> Goldberg aint got a chance of beating Taker, i'd be shocked if he did.


Hoping it'll be a typical Goldberg match! Don't think Taker can do regular match ...

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

btw LOL at WWE claiming this shitty Saudi house show is WM caliber


----------



## Mango13

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope they dont plan on letting Goldberg talk that long. Mic skills are not his strong suit, then again neither is his wrestling.


What? when he came back he cut a promo that made the entire roster look incompetent on the stick.


----------



## Prosper

SAMCRO said:


> Gee wonder who will win, the WCW guy or the WWE guy.....
> 
> Goldberg aint got a chance of beating Taker, i'd be shocked if he did.


Goldberg is gonna win I think. They gotta keep him happy so he doesn't make an appearance in AEW for a 5 min mega-match with Omega lol. They don't have to worry about Taker leaving but Goldberg is a different story.


----------



## bradatar

Goldberg better win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> What? when he came back he cut a promo that made the entire roster look incompetent on the stick.


LOL WTF are you talking about. He wa awful on the mic


----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> btw LOL at WWE claiming this shitty Saudi house show is WM caliber


Goldberg/Taker alone is bigger than any match of this year's Mania :shrug


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Gee wonder who will win, the WCW guy or the WWE guy.....
> 
> Goldberg aint got a chance of beating Taker, i'd be shocked if he did.


Oldberg is winning for sure. Doubt he would agree to do the show if he was going to lose. And taker doesnt give a shit anymore after his streak was over.


----------



## Kabraxal

Mordecay said:


> Goldberg/Taker alone is bigger than any match of this year's Mania :shrug


15 years ago sure... today? Fuck no. Not even close.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

HHH pretty much revealed that WWE had no intention doing anything with Apollo way back before he ever debuted on NXT. He's not a HHH guy, he's not a Vince guy. I guess he just wanted good money.


----------



## SAMCRO

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope they dont plan on letting Goldberg talk that long. Mic skills are not his strong suit, then again neither is his wrestling.


Goldberg wasn't a great technical wrestler, but he was great for his style which was just destroying guys with slams and spears, call me crazy but thats fun to watch and Goldberg did it very well.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Goldberg wasn't a great technical wrestler, but he was great for his style which was just destroying guys with slams and spears, call me crazy but thats fun to watch and Goldberg did it very well.


so you think the warrior was fun t watch ?


----------



## bradatar

Trips beating Orton Friday is going to puss me off. Trips beating Batista pissed me off even though i knew he’d win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge

And the world's quietest pop for one of the most popular wrestlers of all time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

SAMCRO said:


> Wait who the hell is the IC champion right now? i seriously can't remember lol.


Some ridiculously shredded dude who sporadically cosplays as a demon and is constantly rumored to have The Big Gay™.


----------



## bradatar

BILLS ON THE GAS BOYS WOOOO

LOOKING SWOLL AS FUCK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Patrick Sledge said:


> And the world's quietest pop for one of the most popular wrestlers of all time


and LOL at the only goldberg chants are the piped in ones ha ha


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Goldberg :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Trophies

RIP pyro


----------



## Mordecay

Kabraxal said:


> 15 years ago sure... today? Fuck no. Not even close.


Taker's appereance last night held the audience of the third hour of RAW better than anything in the past few months, people still care about him. Casuals see Goldberg and Taker and there is a chance they tune in, they won't for Becky/Charlotte or Kofi/Bryan


----------



## The Capo

What a sad entrance for Goldberg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Wow, no pryo for Goldberg. WWE is so fucking stupid. Just bring back goddamn pyro. Vince.


----------



## The XL 2

This fucking company didn't give Goldberg his pyro


----------



## bradatar

Crowd doesn’t deserve him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at barely any cheers for Goldberg when he came out


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

No pyro :lol

This company even fucks up a Goldberg entrance.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Without pyro his entrance is lame as fuck :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Goldberg is in excellent shape


----------



## Joseph92

That entrance looses something without the sparks shower thing he walks through.


----------



## rkolegend123

bradatar said:


> BILLS ON THE GAS BOYS WOOOO
> 
> LOOKING SWOLL AS FUCK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bihh defiantly swole


----------



## Mango13

His entrance just isn't as bad ass without the pyro


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

1997?


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> so you think the warrior was fun t watch ?


I never really watched much Warrior matches, but i know what i like and i liked Goldberg's matches, dude was a beast.


----------



## Trophies

Hopefully they're saving the pyro for the money grabbing show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Listen to that crowd.....


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm not excited for this Goldberg vs Taker match but I do like seeing Goldberg. He's always been cool and I've always liked him.


----------



## Patrick Sledge

173-0? Is that documented? Pretty sure WCW lied about his wins and losses


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> Wow, no pryo for Goldberg. WWE is so fucking stupid. Just bring back goddamn pyro. Vince.


It pisses me off because they bring it back for the bigger shows, and you can bet your ass they will have it at the stupid Saudi show. If fucking promotions like ROH, Impact etc can afford Pyro for their weekly shows there is 0 reason WWE can't.


----------



## rkolegend123

Still kill it on mic more the 75 percent of the roster


----------



## Kabraxal

Mordecay said:


> Taker's appereance last night held the audience of the third hour of RAW better than anything in the past few months, people still care about him. Casuals see Goldberg and Taker and there is a chance they tune in, they won't for Becky/Charlotte or Kofi/Bryan


And yet it probably will hardly draw any eyes to the Saudi show.


----------



## bradatar

Take some notes in the back people this is how you cut a promo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> I never really watched much Warrior matches, but i know what i like and i liked Goldberg's matches, dude was a beast.


only when he did his few moves of doom though
when he had to wrestle a full match, he was awful
just like warrior


----------



## Mordecay

I heard so many Iconic mentions tonight, but no IIconics, feelsbadman :mj2


----------



## -XERO-

Trophies said:


> RIP pyro


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Hope Goldberg isn't his unsafe self in the ring for Taker's sake.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

The XL 2 said:


> Snitsky and Heidenreich were way more entertaining and menacing.


No doubt!! I liked Heidenreich in the beginning and then they fucked him up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Love it!!!


----------



## Patrick Sledge

YOURE NEXT TO REST IN PEACE!


----------



## birthday_massacre

dont even tell me Goldberg will squash taker


----------



## Trophies

Did the cameraman just fall? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Honestly amazed that Goldie is down to wrestle in a Middle Eastern country, considering they're not particularly fond of DA JOOZ.

Oh well, nice to see him back in the saddle for 1 more round, since I unironically enjoyed his Universal Title run.



SAMCRO said:


> Its funny on raw a little while ago it seemed liek they was giving him a small push, but on SDL he's back to being a smiling jobber.


It was a bait and switch just like with Darren Young. Good thing I gave up on Crews when Titus Worldwide was geeked out to the point of no return, otherwise I'd be even more critical of this shithole company than I am now. :serious:


----------



## Joseph92

Wow they got Undertaker to go on both shows!


----------



## Mango13

Goldberg still out here cutting better promos then the entire roster


----------



## Piehound

bradatar said:


> BILLS ON THE GAS BOYS WOOOO
> 
> LOOKING SWOLL AS FUCK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bill seemed like he almost ran out of gas going to the ring and giving that promo..


----------



## Sephiroth766

Genuinely looking forward to what will surely be the slowest pretend MMA fight of all time


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> only when he did his few moves of doom though
> when he had to wrestle a full match, he was awful
> just like warrior


Goldberg wasn't supposed to wrestle full on 15 minute wrestling matches though, the attraction was watching him do his big moves and destroy guys.

I will say i loved his match with DDP at Halloween Havoc, i forget how long it went but it was longer than his normal matches and DDP says it was one of the best matches of his career.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Great promo from Goldberg :clap


----------



## Mordecay

Kabraxal said:


> And yet it probably will hardly draw any eyes to the Saudi show.


The show is on a friday at noon in fucking Saudi Arabia, no shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Goldberg is so awful o the mic

and lOL at them having 4 mins left ha ha ha


----------



## bradatar

The wizard undertaker using his powers 

Lol @ WWE trying to burn time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Goldberg is a DILF. The only reason i'm watching that match on friday.


----------



## Trophies

They overrun RAW and are short on Smackdown?


----------



## Heath V

And this nerds, are what real superstars look like. Goldberg with better intensity and promo skills than anybody on the current roster. Workrate doesn't sell, this does and ALWAYS will.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> dont even tell me Goldberg will squash taker


He should. Goldberg is a much bigger star and draw than Taker.


----------



## Boldgerg

Goldberg comes back and is instantly more legit than everyone else on the roster.


----------



## Kabraxal

SAMCRO said:


> I loved his match with DDP at Halloween Havoc, i forget how long it went but it was longer than his normal matches and DDP says it was one of the best matches of his career.


He had a few decent matches and that one good match with DDP. But then, the poster you were replying to said Warrior had no good "real" matches...... despite all the evidence to the contrary. Soo, yeah.


----------



## Patrick Sledge

We just saw Goldberg just break a sweat cutting a promo 

That's how it's done, boys.


----------



## wkc_23

Best segment of the night, by far.


----------



## Alright_Mate

One of them will have a heart attack.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Goldberg still out here cutting better promos then the entire roster


While he gets the advantage of non scripted promos, Goldberg is star, a REAL star.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

wkc_23 said:


> Wow, no pryo for Goldberg. WWE is so fucking stupid. Just bring back goddamn pyro. Vince.


He will have the full works this Friday.


----------



## MrThortan

I bet they kissed when it all went black


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

birthday_massacre said:


> dont even tell me Goldberg will squash taker


Goldie's still in great shape, whereas 'Taker is becoming more and more akin to a literal Deadman because he won't retire despite his body obviously telling him to.

If Da Man doesn't squash The Deadman, I'll be very surprised.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Goldberg was a legit ass promo his entire life came back and can talk, that's forever hilarious to me


----------



## Dave Santos

Liked that ending segment.


----------



## wkc_23

Man, I love wrestling, but that's what this era lacks. Major major stars. Which I feel like their could be real stars, Vince just doesn't let people be themselves anymore. Everything has to be fucking scripted.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

And don't forget the Womens title matches! Oh wait....nevermind..


----------



## -XERO-

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136089563624038400


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> Goldberg is so awful o the mic
> 
> and lOL at them having 4 mins left ha ha ha


You call that awful? Its obvious you're trolling for attention now.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good promo. 

Goldberg better win, love Taker but he has no business going over Goldberg in 2019.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> He had a few decent matches and that one good match with DDP. But then, the poster you were replying to said Warrior had no good "real" matches...... despite all the evidence to the contrary. Soo, yeah.


LOL so you admit Golberg only had a couple of decent matches, thanks for proving my point. And warrior was a shit wrestler its a joke you would act like he had a ton of good matches.


----------



## Sephiroth766

I'm glad I got that face off since I'm still not planning on watching the Saudi show.


----------



## Fearless Viper

And now everyone rides Goldberg's Dick lol. Fickle!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

There aren't 5 guys on the WWE roster who can cut a better promo than Goldberg.


----------



## wkc_23

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He will have the full works this Friday.


For sure, but WWE really does need to bring back pyro on a regular basis.


----------



## Heath V

Bryan Jericho said:


> And don't forget the Womens title matches! Oh wait....nevermind..


And??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm here for Taker/Goldberg.

But it's no Sting/Taker...

So many dream matches we never saw.

Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> You can count on 1 hand how many times they haven't geeked him out since bringing him to the main roster. :mj4
> 
> Wouldn't blame him at all for wanting to jump AEW.


Listen this guy cant connect with the crowd and is uncharismatic as they come. He really needs to go.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> You call that awful? Its obvious you're trolling for attention now.


what was so good about it? It was as generic as they come.

Its hilarious how people claim that is a better promo than the whole roster when you have guys like Owens and Bryan cutting amazing promos.


----------



## Piehound

Ya know, they could have just had Lacey come out and prance around for a few minutes to kill time till the end of the show.. 

Now that I realize that, I fill cheated..


----------



## Suplex_Spear

Shane vs Roman feud is so bad. I feel bad for the Miz (and McIntyre).


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Can we get heel Cena vs red and yellow Hogan at WM 36 please?!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Heath V said:


> And this nerds, are what real superstars look like. Goldberg with better intensity and promo skills than anybody on the current roster. Workrate doesn't sell, this does and ALWAYS will.


Exactly, way better than flippy midgets


----------



## Dave Santos

birthday_massacre said:


> what was so good about it? It was as generic as they come.
> 
> Its hilarious how people claim that is a better promo than the whole roster when you have guys like Owens and Bryan cutting amazing promos.


I think he has the physical presence and winning history to back it up. So it makes it seem better.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> There aren't 5 guys on the WWE roster who can cut a better promo than Goldberg.


Owens, Bryan, Miz, Bray, Joe. There is 5 just off the top of my head lol


----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> what was so good about it? It was as generic as they come.
> 
> Its hilarious how people claim that is a better promo than the whole roster when you have guys like Owens and Bryan cutting amazing promos.


Don't you call Becky a great promo despite cutting the same bullshit generic face promo since the Rumble? Give me a break


----------



## Prosper

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> There aren't 5 guys on the WWE roster who can cut a better promo than Goldberg.


I'm gonna try here. We got Bryan, Joe...uhhh...that's all i got.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kabraxal said:


> He had a few decent matches and that one good match with DDP. But then, the poster you were replying to said Warrior had no good "real" matches...... despite all the evidence to the contrary. Soo, yeah.


Yeah, and i'm not trying to claim Goldberg has a giant list of incredible matches, i just meant he was fun to watch, i dunno dude could come in and hit a military press, spear and Jackhammer and i'd love it. 

I don't need to see him wrestle a match like Dean Malenko and go 20 minutes, Goldberg was just great at destroying people and it was fun to watch.

I mean look at this









Its like watching a giant truck crash through something, who doesn't enjoy watching that? Goldberg looked like he killed guys with his moves.


----------



## -XERO-

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Can we get heel Cena vs red and yellow Hogan at WM 36 please?!


That, or....


----------



## DammitChrist

I see the size "marks" are easily impressed :lol


----------



## blaird

Piehound said:


> Ya know, they could have just had Lacey come out and prance around for a few minutes to kill time till the end of the show..
> 
> Now that I realize that, I fill cheated..


Goldberg talking about kicking ass and then her theme hits, she does a lap around the ring, talks about Goldberg sweating and how he’s a nasty, then disappears to the back


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> Don't you call Becky a great promo despite cutting the same bullshit generic face promo since the Rumble? Give me a break


Becky cuts way better promos than Goldberg just did and dont blame Becky that Vince ruined her by over exposing her starting at the RR


----------



## Prosper

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens, Bryan, Miz, Bray, Joe. There is 5 just off the top of my head lol


Owens? He's good but he sounds like he's faking it. Miz? Not intense enough for my liking. Bray? Doesn't matter if you're speaking jibberish all the time.


----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> *Becky cuts way better promos than Goldberg* just did and dont blame Becky that Vince ruined her by over exposing her starting at the RR


:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Patrick Sledge

birthday_massacre said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you call Becky a great promo despite cutting the same bullshit generic face promo since the Rumble? Give me a break
> 
> 
> 
> Becky cuts way better promos than Goldberg just did and dont blame Becky that Vince ruined her by over exposing her starting at the RR
Click to expand...

oh Becky cuts good promos? Your new username should be Fulla Shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah, and i'm not trying to claim Goldberg has a giant list of incredible matches, i just meant he was fun to watch, i dunno dude could come in and hit a military press, spear and Jackhammer and i'd love it.
> 
> I don't need to see him wrestle a match like Dean Malenko and go 20 minutes, Goldberg was just great at destroying people and it was fun to watch.
> 
> I mean look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like watching a giant truck crash through something, who doesn't enjoy watching that? Goldberg looked like he killed guys with his moves.


Anyone can look good if you dont allow anyone to get any offense off of them and you just do the same 4 or 5 moves before pinning them. Goldberg was shit in the ring. WCW did a great at hiding his weaknesses but his matches were boring as hell since they were all the same. Just like watching warrior and rybacks matches are also a bore to watch


----------



## birthday_massacre

prosperwithdeen said:


> Owens? He's good but he sounds like he's faking it. Miz? Not intense enough for my liking. Bray? Doesn't matter if you're speaking jibberish all the time.


How does Owens sound like he is faking it?

Also LOL at all the size marks wanking off at golbergs shitty promo when we all know if someone like AJ or Seth cut the same promo they would be shitting all over it


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I highly doubt Spiderman over here has ever watched a Goldberg match before he subbed to the WWE Network.


----------



## Heath V

DammitC said:


> I see the size "marks" are easily impressed :lol


No, just bored of the same moves that mean nothing, the same spots you can see coming a mile away, the same matches over and over again that are literally interchangeable with CAW #1865.

No character, no presence, no larger than life characters. Thank God for the legends, when they're gone?? Goodluck..


----------



## Mordecay

What happened under the ring


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL so you admit Golberg only had a couple of decent matches, thanks for proving my point. And warrior was a shit wrestler its a joke you would act like he had a ton of good matches.


No one is claiming Goldberg had a huge list of great matches, i just said he done what he did very well and was fun to watch. Goldberg had an intensity and power to him where when he hit big moves it looked like it killed guys, and it was entertaining.

Why do you think entire arena's back in 97 was chanting Goldberg and he rose to the top so fast? cause he was a freaking beast and people loved watching him wreck guys. No one will try and act like Goldberg put on amazing matches, nearly everyone will say they just liked watching him destroy people.

I can watch a 2 minute Goldberg match where he hits 3 moves and be more entertained than watching almost any WWE match nowadays.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I highly doubt Spiderman over here has ever watched a Goldberg match before he subbed to the WWE Network.


LOL oh look you can't even refute what I said, so you have to try to pull an ad homien


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> No, just bored of *the same moves that mean nothing, the same spots you can see coming a mile away, the same matches over and over again that are literally interchangeable with CAW *#1865.
> 
> No character, no presence, no larger than life characters. Thank God for the legends, when they're gone?? Goodluck..


You know you just described pretty much every goldberg match right




SAMCRO said:


> No one is claiming Goldberg had a huge list of great matches, i just said he done what he did very well and was fun to watch. Goldberg had an intensity and power to him where when he hit big moves it looked like it killed guys, and it was entertaining.
> 
> Why do you think entire arena's back in 97 was chanting Goldberg and he rose to the top so fast? cause he was a freaking beast and people loved watching him wreck guys. No one will try and act like Goldberg put on amazing matches, nearly everyone will say they just liked watching him destroy people.
> 
> I can watch a 2 minute Goldberg match where he hits 3 moves and be more entertained than watching almost any WWE match nowadays.


If you liked watching Golberg beat up on jobbers that is great, but all the matches were the same. Not sure how you find that fun to watch.


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL oh look you can't even refute what I said, so you have to try to pull an ad homien


You said Becky can cut a better promo than Goldberg. We are done here, nobody is taking you serious.


----------



## bradatar

Heath V said:


> You said Becky can cut a better promo than Goldberg. We are done here, nobody is taking you serious.




You beat me to it I can’t take you serious after a statement so stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL oh look you can't even refute what I said, so you have to try to pull an ad homien


I can refute what you said just fine. Miz and Joe are the only 2 better promos than Goldberg on this roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> You said Becky can cut a better promo than Goldberg. We are done here, nobody is taking you serious.


sorry if the truth hurts

The funny thing is if Becky cut that same promo you would be shitting all over it



bradatar said:


> You beat me to it I can’t take you serious after a statement so stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90% of your posts can't be taken seriously, so your opinion really does not hold any weight


----------



## Prosper

birthday_massacre said:


> How does Owens sound like he is faking it?
> 
> Also LOL at all the size marks wanking off at golbergs shitty promo when we all know if someone like AJ or Seth cut the same promo they would be shitting all over it


He doesn't come off as convincing to me honestly. Like he's just yelling and screaming into the mic because that's what he supposed to do as a heel. It doesn't feel like he's LIVING the part and it's obvious to someone who studies acting. It's not just him though because a lot of the talent come off that way. On the other hand, you have Samoa Joe and Bryan who make you feel like they should be awarded Oscars for promo work for playing their characters perfectly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

God, Goldberg's promo was a cut above everyone else who spoke tonight. THAT is intensity we don't get a lot in today's wrestling. At least not on that godly level.

Gotta be honest with you all, this was one of the worst SDs I've come across in a long while. Goldberg stole the show and was the highlight of the night and I enjoy Andrade on my screen, even though he's going to lose Friday anyways. Everything else didn't matter, wasn't important, or outright sucked.

Both RAW and SD almost equally suck at the moment and during their downtime (summer). I can't remember a time (maybe 2015 or even last year) when I saw this company be this god awful in what they call "entertainment". Even WCW 2000 would charm you with their bad segments. 

Fuck. :goaway


----------



## birthday_massacre

prosperwithdeen said:


> He doesn't come off as convincing to me honestly. Like he's just yelling and screaming into the mic because that's what he supposed to do as a heel. It doesn't feel like he's LIVING the part and it's obvious to someone who studies acting. It's not just him though because a lot of the talent come off that way. On the other hand, you have Samoa Joe and Bryan who make you feel like they should be awarded Oscars for promo work for playing their characters perfectly.


You are the first person I have ever seen claim something like this when it comes to Owens.

Owens is one of the few people who does not seem like he is acting when it comes to promos, Daniel Bryan being anohter


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> sorry if the truth hurts
> 
> The funny thing is if Becky cut that same promo you would be shitting all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of your posts can't be taken seriously, so your opinion really does not hold any weight




Well that’s just incorrect. Your opinions are just bad. [emoji2371]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> sorry if the truth hurts
> 
> The funny thing is if Becky cut that same promo you would be shitting all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of your posts can't be taken seriously, so your opinion really does not hold any weight


If Becky cut that same promo she'd be giggling the whole time.


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> You know you just described pretty much every goldberg match right


No. And it also helps that Goldberg doesn't have the presence of a dishwasher or a guy that serves me my food or fixes my computer. I remember Goldbers matches, I'd rather have a 10 minutes balls to the wall 2 guys kicking the shit out of each other with Brock and Goldberg than I would any midget spot fest that we see DAILY. Remember when matches and moves used to mean something? Yea me too.. there is a reason ratings are shit, you don't build a federation around a bunch of Dean Malinkos.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> No. And it also helps that Goldberg doesn't have the presence of a dishwasher or a guy that serves me my food or fixes my computer. I remember Goldbers matches, I'd rather have a 10 minutes balls to the wall 2 guys kicking the shit out of each other with Brock and Goldberg than I would any midget spot fest that we see DAILY. Remember when matches and moves used to mean something? Yea me too.. there is a reason ratings are shit, you don't build a federation around a bunch of Dean Malinkos.


If you are going to claim that petty much all Golbergs matches were not the same, then you are just not being honest with yourself.

The reason the ratings are shit is because of shitty booking and shitty writing not the current talent. Just look at Ambrose and how he was booked as a geek in WWE now he is one of the biggest stars in just a few weeks away from WWE


----------



## juice4080

I just finished watching the segment between Goldberg and Taker. No one and i mean not one single wrestler on the active roster in both WWE and AEW is coming close to even come close to having the presence and the charisma than these 2 legends have. This is what charisma and presence means and they didn't even uttered a single word just their physical aura and body language. Bottom line is every single one on the active roster would've been jobbers 20-30 years ago and by jobber i don't mean losing a lot im talking jobber like reno riggins paul vandale type


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> If you are going to claim that petty much all Golbergs matches were not the same, then you are just not being honest with yourself.


And my friend if you think Kevin Owen's sounds like he actually believes what he is saying you're not being honest with yourself either. Can he cut a good promo? Sure. Does he sound convincing? Hell no! And prize fighter? I would much rather be in a fight with Kevin than Goldberg.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> And my friend if you think Kevin Owen's sounds like he actually believes what he is saying you're not being honest with yourself either. Can he cut a good promo? Sure. Does he sound convincing? Hell no! And prize fighter? I would much rather be in a fight with Kevin than Goldberg.


You are going to pretend this does not sound convincing


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I know why Peter Parker hates Goldberg so much...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

birthday_massacre said:


> Becky cuts way better promos than Goldberg just did and dont blame Becky that Vince ruined her by over exposing her starting at the RR


You've said some dumb things on this forum but this may be Top 5 tier. :maury


----------



## juice4080

and u don't even have to believe me just listen to how the crowd reacted


----------



## Asuka842

An entire roster full of talented women on SDL, and they give Alexa, a Raw star, the title shot instead. And this is AFTER Bayley said she wanted to "build the SDL Women's Division." Yep sounds like Vince alright, gotta push his favorites. Hope you're watching Sasha.

I'm actually enjoying this Kofi/Dolph stuff. It's probably a filler feud, but as far as filler feuds go, it's not bad.

I'm sick of Shane now, and seeing Drew reduced to being his lackey is just sad.

It's getting annoying that Shane can just "suspend" the 24/7 rules whenever he wants.


----------



## birthday_massacre

juice4080 said:


> and u don't even have to believe me just listen to how the crowd reacted


yeah the crowd went mild when he came out lol

then you had a few people chanting goldberg lol

his reaction was shit


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> If you are going to claim that petty much all Golbergs matches were not the same, then you are just not being honest with yourself.
> 
> The reason the ratings are shit is because of shitty booking and shitty writing not the current talent. Just look at Ambrose and how he was booked as a geek in WWE now he is one of the biggest stars in just a few weeks away from WWE


Hes one of the biggest stars because he is now a big fish in a small pond thanks to WWE. How was anybody supposed to ever take Dean serious when he didnt even take himself serious? He finally looks like he knows what the inside of a gym looks like after how many years?? Hopefully he'll study some Bret Hart matches and learn how to actually throw a realistic looking strike.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Um..Goldberg is actually way way leagues head of Becky in the promo department. Comparing her promo work to a legend that is big was not needed here.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WINNING said:


> You've said some dumb things on this forum but this may be Top 5 tier. :maury


Anyone claiming that goldberg promo is better than anything anyone on the roster does is the #1 dumbest thing that has ever been said on this forum.
If you want to defend that by all means


----------



## juice4080

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah the crowd went mild when he came out lol
> 
> then you had a few people chanting goldberg lol
> 
> his reaction was shit


i was speaking specifically about the staredown between he and taker are you gonna act like this wasn't the loudest the crowd has been this year


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah the crowd went mild when he came out lol
> 
> then you had a few people chanting goldberg lol
> 
> his reaction was shit


That's bullshit and you know it, I'm the idiot for taking the bait. There is a reason Goldberg beat Kevin that convincingly and I'm glad he did. We got pizza tonight and the guy behind the counter legit looked like Owens.. 

Lol at prizefighter..


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> *Anyone can look good if you dont allow anyone to get any offense off of them and you just do the same 4 or 5 moves before pinning them.* Goldberg was shit in the ring. WCW did a great at hiding his weaknesses but his matches were boring as hell since they were all the same. Just like watching warrior and rybacks matches are also a bore to watch


Really? cause Cena couldn't look good doing his 5 moves with the opponent doing nothing, he looked like ass offense or not. Goldberg hit his moves crisp and with impact, and looked like he murdered guys.

You really don't understand the appeal of Goldberg is what i'm picking up here, his thing was just to destroy guys, hit nasty moves and win.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> Hes one of the biggest stars because he is now a big fish in a small pond thanks to WWE. How was anybody supposed to ever take Dean serious when he didnt even take himself serious? He finally looks like he knows what the inside of a gym looks like after how many years?? Hopefully he'll study some Bret Hart matches and learn how to actually throw a realistic looking strike.


You mean because Vince isnt there to fuck up his character and make him look like a geek?

This is what he wanted to do in WWE but Vince would not let him instead Vince made him goofy. You keep sayign on no one in the WWE is on the level as Golberg or Taker and that is beause Vince wont let them because Vince has a goofy vision for everyone.

This is going to happen more and more as people jump ship from WWE. They are going to be mega stars in other companies.


----------



## Soul Rex

birthday_massacre said:


> If you liked watching Golberg beat up on jobbers that is great, but all the matches were the same. Not sure how you find that fun to watch.


Because most normal people find watching a monster folk destroying other folk fun, that's called a good spectacle.

Watching 5 ft 7 midgets without charisma or presence pretending to fight in underwear under the concept of "good rastling" is not a good spectacle to many people.

You would not know that.


----------



## juice4080

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone claiming that goldberg promo is better than anything anyone on the roster does is the #1 dumbest thing that has ever been said on this forum.
> If you want to defend that by all means


a good promo is one that talks people into watching or spending money on the product. Thus goldberg is a better promo than anyone on the roster currently. He doesn't have to be dusty or flair level of promo to be a good promo. His promo fit his character perfectly menacing and to the point


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heath V said:


> That's bullshit and you know it, I'm the idiot for taking the bait. There is a reason Goldberg beat Kevin that convincingly and I'm glad he did. We got pizza tonight and the guy behind the counter legit looked like Owens..
> 
> Lol at prizefighter..


Really its bullshit when people were saying in this very thread how mild the crowd was when he came out lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I bet Lacey Evans could kick Kevin Owens ass in a real fight.


----------



## DammitChrist

Goldberg being "better" on the mic than Becky Lynch :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> You know you just described pretty much every goldberg match right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked watching Golberg beat up on jobbers that is great, but all the matches were the same. *Not sure how you find that fun to watch*.


Why don't you also ask the thousands of fans that bought tickets to go and see him do it back in the day? Goldberg was the most over guy in the company at one point.


----------



## the_hound

https://twitter.com/JJWilliamsWON/s...uslR8Uw8ckL3HXAuitFM0AaPtaNE3ra46t5roXdGyFU9c


----------



## Prosper

birthday_massacre said:


> You are going to pretend this does not sound convincing


NXT Owens was a lot more convincing, I can give you that. He was also booked like a star back then and was more passionate with his role. But as of now, he doesn't really believe the shit he's spitting out of his mouth and you can tell. Maybe it's just that the booking has gotten to him. His promos sound like he is just spinning his wheels as a heel. As of right now, Goldberg is a better promo. He still brings the energy and his aura is unmistakable. KO doesn't bring that same energy for me every week like Joe/Bryan do. But this is all just my opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Soul Rex said:


> Because most normal people find watching a monster folk destroying other folk fun, that's called a good spectacle.
> 
> Watching 5 ft 7 midgets without charisma or presence pretending to fight in underwear under the concept of "good rastling" is not a good spectacle to many people.
> 
> You would not know that.


You are stuck in the 80s just iike Vince

Its time you grow with the times dude

Wrestling has left you in the dust

There is a reason why Lars Sullivan gets shitted on. But you think he is amazing because he is hoss lol And yeah keep basfhihng people like Bryan and AJ who keep putting on the best matches over and over and stick with your Lars Sullivan of the world


----------



## birthday_massacre

prosperwithdeen said:


> NXT Owens was a lot more convincing, I can give you that. He was also booked like a star back then and was more passionate with his role. But as of now, he doesn't really believe the shit he's spitting out of his mouth and you can tell. Maybe it's just that the booking has gotten to him. His promos sound like he is just spinning his wheels as a heel. But that's just my opinion.


So then you are saying right this second you think he is mailing it in but in the past he was convincing?

If Vince is writing more and more of his stuff and what he wants to say is getting nixed then that could be a reason why you dont think he sounds convincing. I just think overall from everything I have seen from his Steen days he has always been convincing overall.
HIs stuff with Jericho was great.


----------



## juice4080

DammitC said:


> Goldberg being "better" on the mic than Becky Lynch :lol


he his. his promo are part of his character. his character drew money in a way becky will never approach


----------



## SAMCRO

Soul Rex said:


> *Because most normal people find watching a monster folk destroying other folk fun, that's called a good spectacle.*
> 
> Watching 5 ft 7 midgets without charisma or presence pretending to fight in underwear under the concept of "good rastling" is not a good spectacle to many people.
> 
> You would not know that.


Exactly, well said.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone claiming that goldberg promo is better than anything anyone on the roster does is the #1 dumbest thing that has ever been said on this forum.
> If you want to defend that by all means


That's...what I'm doing, yes.

Besides, I'm talking about your absurd post about Becky being a better promo than Goldberg. I didn't say anybody else because then I would agree with you. See how this works?

You're wrong, anyway. Becky is a fine promo in her own right but she does not match the intensity, presence, or believability than Goldberg. Not to say Goldberg was a Top 5 promo anyways but then that just says a lot of about today's wrestling when it comes to promo work.

Man, you Becky stans need to chill sometimes. You do more harm than good.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> *You are stuck in the 80s just iike Vince*
> 
> Its time you grow with the times dude
> 
> Wrestling has left you in the dust
> 
> There is a reason why Lars Sullivan gets shitted on. But you think he is amazing because he is hoss lol And yeah keep basfhihng people like Bryan and AJ who keep putting on the best matches over and over and stick with your Lars Sullivan of the world


Is that why Vince has a pancake tossing twig burying half his roster? Vince is catering to people like you. That's why ratings are down.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Why don't you also ask the thousands of fans that bought tickets to go and see him do it back in the day? Goldberg was the most over guy in the company at one point.


Why are you not sticking to the point being made.

HIs matches were the same night in and night out. You can't even try to deny that. People can like seeing those boring squash matches all they want, it does not mean they were not all the same. Just like all the warrior matches were pretty much the same when he was squashing people.

Not sure why you can't admit that. Its just a fact.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

What's next? Charlotte is better on the mic then The Undertaker and Bret Hart? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Is that why Vince has a pancake tossing twig burying half his roster? Vince is catering to people like you. That's why ratings are down.


You dont even live in reality dude. Ratings are down because Vince just pushes three people over the past few years. Lesnar, Reigns and Charlotte at the expense of everyone else.

You can't even be honest with this.

But yeah lets blame Kofi for the ratings and the show being in the toilet for the past few years because of his few months title reign lol


----------



## Heath V

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Is that why Vince has a pancake tossing twig burying half his roster? Vince is catering to people like you. That's why ratings are down.


BINGO, we have a winner!!


----------



## juice4080

birthday_massacre said:


> You dont even live in reality dude. Ratings are down because Vince just pushes three people over the past few years. Lesnar, Reigns and Charlotte at the expense of everyone else.
> 
> You can't even be honest with this


it's the best he has unfortunately. if i was in vince's shoes id probably be pushing them the only difference being that i wouldn't be so stubborn but you can't act like anyone else on the roster was more deserving than those 3. They're about the only 3 legit stars he has


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa, Charlotte and Alexa

Time is a circle.


----------



## birthday_massacre

juice4080 said:


> it's the best he has unfortunately. if i was in vince's shoes id probably be pushing them the only difference being that i wouldn't be so stubborn but you can't act like anyone else on the roster was more deserving than those 3. They're about the only 3 legit stars he has


yet Dean Ambrose proved otherwise once he left. WWE could have tons of top stars if they pushed Bryan, Joe, Owens, Cesaro, Bray as real stars and like they mattered instead of jokes like he does.

I mean FFS you have the bullet club in the WWE and Vince treats most of them like geeks. The faction of AJ, Balor, Gallows and Anderson could be DX big but NOPE Vince just buries most of them except AJ. Even Baor with the IC title is still treated like a geek and his biggest commodity is the demon and Vince never even uses it much. Balro could be an amazing heel instead Vince writs him like a smiley goof




Heath V said:


> BINGO, we have a winner!!


LOL you are going to blame the shitting ratings and shows over the past few years just based on Kofi being champion and not all the other shit that has been going on?

yeah I'm done with this convo since you dont even live in reality


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> Why are you not sticking to the point being made.
> 
> HIs matches were the same night in and night out. You can't even try to deny that. People can like seeing those boring squash matches all they want, it does not mean they were not all the same. Just like all the warrior matches were pretty much the same when he was squashing people.
> 
> Not sure why you can't admit that. Its just a fact.


Where did i try and claim his matches was all different exactly? 

Although saying every one of them was the same isn't true, did you see his debut match? he did a fucking standing back flip, and was adding different moves into his arsenal early on. Did you see his match against DDP? 

Yeah the standard Goldberg match was spear and jackhammer alot of the time, but it doesn't mean some of his matches he didn't do different shit here and there.

And again you're just not getting the appeal of Goldberg, as i said his thing was to destroy people, the fans loved watching it, i loved watching it, is it so hard to wonder why? really?


----------



## Soul Rex

birthday_massacre said:


> You are stuck in the 80s just iike Vince
> 
> Its time you grow with the times dude
> 
> Wrestling has left you in the dust
> 
> There is a reason why Lars Sullivan gets shitted on. But you think he is amazing because he is hoss lol And yeah keep basfhihng people like Bryan and AJ who keep putting on the best matches over and over and stick with your Lars Sullivan of the world


Wrestling actually had fans in the 80s nd 90s, you know millions of people around the world would gather to watch Goldberg squash other folks.

Now i dear you to go outside and talk to everybody about how much you love NXT and how they should watch the next Adam Cole match because "IT's good rrastling"

Everybody will look at you like a fucking weabo. We are not stuck in the past, you are the one who don't want to accept your present wrestling sucks and nobody likes it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL you are going to blame the shitting ratings and shows over the past few years just based on Kofi being champion and not all the other shit that has been going on?
> 
> yeah I'm done with this convo since *you dont even live in reality*


Says the guy calling Becky Lynch a better promo than one of the top 5 draws of all time :lol


----------



## Heath V

birthday_massacre said:


> yet Dean Ambrose proved otherwise once he left. WWE could have tons of top stars if they pushed Bryan, Joe, Owens, Cesaro, Bray as real stars and like they mattered instead of jokes like he does.
> 
> I mean FFS you have the bullet club in the WWE and Vince treats most of them like geeks.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are going to blame the shitting ratings and shows over the past few years just based on Kofi being champion and not all the other shit that has been going on?
> 
> yeah I'm done with this convo since you dont even live in reality


If I didn't live in reality and I wouldn't be as successful as I am. And telling someone they're stuck in the 80's? I would take that as a compliment. 80's and 90's were awesome, we didnt have a roster of Red Roosters and Dangerous Danny Davis's running around, or delusional marks saying that Barry Horowitz could cut a better promo than Savage.


----------



## SAMCRO

Soul Rex said:


> Wrestling actually had fans in the 80s nd 90s, you know millions of people around the world would gather to watch Goldberg squash other folks.
> 
> Now i dear you to go outside and talk to everybody about how much you love NXT and how they should watch the next Adam Cole match because "IT's good rrastling"
> 
> Everybody will look at you like a fucking weabo. We are not stuck in the past, you are the one who don't want to accept your present wrestling sucks and nobody likes it.


So true man, there is indeed a reason why no one watches wrestling anymore and wrestling isn't considered cool. 

I mean look at Hogan and the NWO that shit was fucking cool and you'd feel perfectly fine wearing an NWO shirt to school or out in public, and hardly any of those guys in NWO was amazing in ring wrestlers. Try walking around with a modern day WWE shirt with a cartoon Kofi throwing pancakes and shit, or a John Cena shirt, wrestling has been dead a long fucking time sadly.


----------



## Mordecay

birthday_massacre said:


> You dont even live in reality dude. Ratings are down because Vince just pushes three people over the past few years. Lesnar, Reigns and Charlotte at the expense of everyone else.
> 
> You can't even be honest with this.
> 
> But yeah lets blame Kofi for the ratings and the show being in the toilet for the past few years because of his few months title reign lol


The most pushed person the past year has been Becky, someone who is suppose to be well liked by everyone... and that's when the ratings fell off a cliff, but thanks for playing :anna


----------



## MrJT

Just caught the ending of SD

That was the best Close to TV in a lonnnng time...it was electric.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> So true man, there is indeed a reason why no one watches wrestling anymore and wrestling isn't considered cool.
> 
> I mean look at Hogan and the NWO that shit was fucking cool and you'd feel perfectly fine wearing an NWO shirt to school or out in public, and hardly any of those guys in NWO was amazing in ring wrestlers. Try walking around with a modern day WWE shirt with a cartoon Kofi throwing pancakes and shit, or a John Cena shirt, wrestling has been dead a long fucking time sadly.


The reason is because Vince does not do WRESTLING he does stupid sports entertainment. That is why wrestling is not cool anymore.

AEW is bringing that back and its already why guys like Moxley and MJF are blowing up. Vince caters to kids and not wrestling fans that is what people like Soul Rex and nWo4Lyfe420 dont get.

anyways I'm out


----------



## raymond1985

Goldberg is leagues above the current roster.

It's hilarious that Rollins and Bryan's fanboys critique Goldberg's promo ability. Get a clue.


----------



## domotime2

i'm a total mark for 80s/90s wrestling...especially WCW... but i never considered Goldberg a great great promo. He was a charismatic freak, that looked great and came at the PERFECT time. He's got the look. And he had the streak. He's a believable world champion

Although there used to be a time when the concept of "cutting a good promo" meant different things. It wasn't until Triple H came around and forced everyone to cut the same damn 5 minute in ring promo, when people started associating that with "good promo work". There are a lot of legend wrestlers who im sure would have a tough time in today's landscape of "promo work" ya know. Hard to compare.

anyways...i didn't watch smackdown. Dont care about goldberg vs taker. and really, i dont care about anything else?


----------



## raymond1985

DammitC said:


> Goldberg being "better" on the mic than Becky Lynch :lol


Your opinion on promos is worthless.


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> The reason is because Vince does not do WRESTLING he does stupid sports entertainment. That is why wrestling is not cool anymore.
> 
> AEW is bringing that back and its already why guys like Moxley and MJF are blowing up. Vince caters to kids and not wrestling fans that is what people like Soul Rex and nWo4Lyfe420 dont get.
> 
> anyways I'm out


Thing is actual WRESTLING was never a reason pro wrestling was so huge back in the day, it was because of the charismatic bigger than life characters and the storylines they was in. 

Thats why i don't know if AEW will be as huge as some think, you need really great charismatic characters to draw people in, and even with AEW i don't see anyone reaching the star power of a Goldberg or Hogan or Rock there. I'm sure there will be great wrestling and storytelling, i just don't see it making wrestling cool again or bringing in old fans that left.

MJF is awesome, i love the guy, but he's no Rock or Stone Cold, he doesn't have that IT presence about him that will draw people.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Ham and Egger said:


> *Listen this guy cant connect with the crowd and is uncharismatic as they come.* He really needs to go.


The same goes for Lashley, yet Lio changed that dramatically. They could do the same for Apollo, but won't for whatever reason.


----------



## Soul Rex

birthday_massacre said:


> The reason is because Vince does not do WRESTLING he does stupid sports entertainment. That is why wrestling is not cool anymore.
> 
> AEW is bringing that back and its already why guys like Moxley and MJF are blowing up. Vince caters to kids and not wrestling fans that is what people like Soul Rex and nWo4Lyfe420 dont get.
> 
> anyways I'm out


The day AEW decides to go full of indy wrestling shit, the day they will fail.

So we hope no.


----------



## looper007

Soul Rex said:


> Because most normal people find watching a monster folk destroying other folk fun, that's called a good spectacle.
> 
> Watching 5 ft 7 midgets without charisma or presence pretending to fight in underwear under the concept of "good rastling" is not a good spectacle to many people.
> 
> You would not know that.


I would love to know some of those big men spectacle that are classic matches. I mean 5 star classics. Come on buddy let's hear them. I remember them like Khali vs Big show, remember those classic Lesnar vs Strowman matches, damn they were so good lol. 

Name me a classic match that Goldberg had cause I can't think of one. That's serious. 

Give me great wrestling and a good promo over two giants with bad knees and three moves any day of the week.


----------



## Prosper

SAMCRO said:


> Thing is actual WRESTLING was never a reason pro wrestling was so huge back in the day, it was because of the charismatic characters and the storylines they was in.
> 
> Thats why i don't know if AEW will be as huge as some think, you need really great charismatic characters to draw people in, and even with AEW i don't see anyone reaching the star power of a Goldberg or Hogan or Rock there. I'm sure there will be great wrestling and storytelling, i just don't see it making wrestling cool again or bringing in old fans that left.
> 
> MJF is awesome, i love the guy, but he's no Rock or Stone Cold, he doesn't have that IT presence about him that will draw people.


I wouldn't speak too soon there. I trust that Cody knows what he's doing and that he understands what made his father so famous. I can see MJF, Kenny Omega, Moxley, and Hangman Page all becoming larger than life stars. Even Shawn Spears felt like more of a star than the entire WWE roster. At this rate, AEW will probably beat WWE in the ratings at least a couple times before the end of the year. Moxley's Twitter jailbreak promo had more views alone than the RAW ratings in each hour that same week. They probably wont be on the level of Rock/Austin/Hogan of course, but pretty damn close by modern era standards if booked correctly. And by the off chance that Punk makes his return to pro wrestling, I think he would have a real chance at hitting those legendary Goldberg levels. Only person I see in WWE getting anywhere near a larger than life level at this point is Velveteen Dream, but we all know he is just waiting for his turn to be ruined.


----------



## raymond1985

looper007 said:


> I would love to know some of those big men spectacle that are classic matches. I mean 5 star classics. Come on buddy let's hear them. I remember them like Khali vs Big show, remember those classic Lesnar vs Strowman matches, damn they were so good lol.
> 
> Name me a classic match that Goldberg had cause I can't think of one. That's serious.
> 
> Give me great wrestling and a good promo over two giants with bad knees and three moves any day of the week.


Goldberg vs Lesnar at Wrestlemania a few years ago and Goldberg vs DDP at Halloween Havoc 1998.

Wrestling didn't begin when your beloved Bryan was born.


----------



## SAMCRO

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wouldn't speak too soon there. I trust that Cody knows what he's doing and that he understands what made his father so famous. I can see MJF, Kenny Omega, Moxley, and Hangman Page all becoming larger than life stars. At this rate, AEW will probably beat WWE in the ratings at least a couple times before the end of the year. Moxley's Twitter jailbreak promo had more views alone than the RAW ratings in each hour that same week. They probably wont be on the level of Rock/Austin/Hogan of course, but pretty damn close by modern era standards if booked correctly. And by the off chance that Punk makes his return to pro wrestling, I think he would have a real chance at hitting those legendary Goldberg levels. Only person I see in WWE getting anywhere near a larger than life level at this point is Velveteen Dream, but we all know he is just waiting for his turn to be ruined.


I hope you're right, i really do.


----------



## looper007

to those people saying fan's want big men in the main event. Look at the shit people kick up when Corbin is in the main event, Strowman matches are met with a shrug, even the Taker vs Goldberg match has been met with a meh as people don't want to see two old men go at it. And those "midget" guys getting a bashing always end up getting Lesnar to have his best matches.

I hate these people with this big man mentally, if you ain't a bodybuilder and over 6ft 5 then you ain't worth shit. Get the hell out of here with that thinking.


----------



## DammitChrist

raymond1985 said:


> Your opinion on promos is worthless.


That's rich coming from someone (you) who has terrible opinions in general :lol

Maybe your opinion (on promos) would actually mean something if it wasn't so worthless.


----------



## raymond1985

looper007 said:


> I hate these people with this big man mentally, if you ain't a bodybuilder and over 6ft 5 then you ain't worth shit. Get the hell out of here with that thinking.


Very few are saying this. 

Most just think that a lot of today's most pushed talent, such as Bryan, Gargano, Rollins, etc, are not up to scratch.


----------



## looper007

raymond1985 said:


> Goldberg vs Lesnar at Wrestlemania a few years ago and Goldberg vs DDP at Halloween Havoc 1998.
> 
> Wrestling didn't begin when your beloved Bryan was born.


Two matches wow, and Goldberg had one of Lesnar matches too buddy.

The troll is back. I didn't mention Bryan and by the way buddy I've been a fan since the 80's smart ass. 

Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Randy Savage, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero were some of my favorites. 

What about you're boy Batista getting outshinned on his return twice by "beloved" Bryan and Kofi too. Does that hurt Raymondo.


----------



## raymond1985

DammitC said:


> That's rich coming from someone who has terrible opinions in general. Maybe your opinion (on promos) would actually mean something if it wasn't so worthless :lol


Get back to your shrine of Rollins


----------



## raymond1985

looper007 said:


> What about you're boy Batista getting outshinned on his return twice by "beloved" Bryan and Kofi too. Does that hurt Raymondo.


I don't take wrestling seriously. So even if that happened, which it didn't, it would not bother me in the slightest.


----------



## juice4080

looper007 said:


> Two matches wow, and Goldberg had one of Lesnar matches too buddy.
> 
> The troll is back. I didn't mention Bryan and by the way buddy I've been a fan since the 80's smart ass.
> 
> Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Randy Savage, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero were some of my favorites.
> 
> What about you're boy Batista getting outshinned on his return twice by "beloved" Bryan and Kofi too. Does that hurt Raymondo.


Goldberg outdrew all of those guys only savage is close. And all of those guys are leagues above today's wrestlers


----------



## DammitChrist

raymond1985 said:


> Get back to your shrine of Rollins


Get back to calling people who don't your share your worthless opinions "morons" like a petty one :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wouldn't speak too soon there. I trust that Cody knows what he's doing and that he understands what made his father so famous. I can see MJF, Kenny Omega, Moxley, and Hangman Page all becoming larger than life stars. Even Shawn Spears felt like more of a star than the entire WWE roster. At this rate, AEW will probably beat WWE in the ratings at least a couple times before the end of the year. Moxley's Twitter jailbreak promo had more views alone than the RAW ratings in each hour that same week. They probably wont be on the level of Rock/Austin/Hogan of course, but pretty damn close by modern era standards if booked correctly. And by the off chance that Punk makes his return to pro wrestling, I think he would have a real chance at hitting those legendary Goldberg levels. Only person I see in WWE getting anywhere near a larger than life level at this point is Velveteen Dream, but we all know he is just waiting for his turn to be ruined.


I agree. There are guys in the industry who are capable of being mega stars with creative freedom and good booking. WWE doesn't have that which is why nobody becomes a legit star anymore. Miz, Bryan, Barrett, Cody, Kennedy, MVP, Ryback. All those guys could have been top stars had the company got behind them and stayed behind them instead of burying them with 50/50 booking and making them all look like idiots more often than not.

For me MJF and Moxley in particular have the chance of being mega stars for AEW that can put them ahead of WWE in the ratings. Those guys just ooze IT.


----------



## raymond1985

DammitC said:


> Get back to calling people who don't your share your worthless opinions "morons" like a petty one :lol


You forgot to use the CM Punk picture.


----------



## raymond1985

juice4080 said:


> Goldberg outdrew all of those guys only savage is close. And all of those guys are leagues above today's wrestlers


Savage should probably be ranked ahead of Goldberg all-time. Both as a performer and as a draw. And I say that as a Goldberg fan. 

But bother are all-time greats, without question.


----------



## Prosper

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I agree. There are guys in the industry who are capable of being mega stars with creative freedom and good booking. WWE doesn't have that which is why nobody becomes a legit star anymore. Miz, Bryan, Barrett, Cody, Kennedy, MVP, Ryback. All those guys could have been top stars had the company got behind them and stayed behind them instead of burying them with 50/50 booking and making them all look like idiots more often than not.
> 
> For me MJF and Moxley in particular have the chance of being mega stars for AEW that can put them ahead of WWE in the ratings. Those guys just ooze IT.


Bryan's big return should have made him a mega-star. Now he's just one of "the guys". Only thing that sets him apart is his superiority on the mic. And MVP/Kennedy were both MONEY. What a bunch of wasted opportunities. So many amazing moments and stretches of exciting television that we have missed out on as fans. Or rather, were taken away from us. And it's so crazy to think that Vince himself hasn't realized that he could have made so much more money over the years.


----------



## Robbyfude

So am I reading the results right, Alexa Bliss a Raw wrestler competing for the Smackdown title? Good god


----------



## WindPhoenix

This show felt like a re-run.


----------



## Kratosx23

*OH. MY. GOD.* :lmao 

I just heard that Lars Sullivan promo. I am HOWLING. That was the most uncomfortable, scripted, backfired, Vince McMahon style promo I've ever heard. That wasn't even the usual WWE bad, that was fucking epic. This was a promo that people will remember for YEARS as an example of what NOT to do. This guy is doomed. I have tears in my eyes. :lol

If anybody within the sound of my keyboard has not seen this, do yourself a favor. I am not exaggerating, this was an experience.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

> - The dark main event after this week's WWE 205 Live tapings from Laredo, Texas saw SmackDown Women's Champion Bayley retain her title over Charlotte Flair.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/06/apollo-agrees-with-wwe-fan-on-deserving-better-654857/


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So Charlotte will eventually win it from Bayley. Good to know.


----------



## JustAName

First time ever I just couldn't care about Undertaker, it's not even about his age or wrestling ability (or lack thereof), just the reason behind why this is happening in the first place.


----------



## Captain Edd

I liked the Goldberg promo and it was nice to hear the fans making noise when Undertaker showed up. Really, really hope the match isn't terrible


----------



## Matthew Castillo

birthday_massacre said:


> btw LOL at WWE claiming this shitty Saudi house show is WM caliber


Maybe they mean Wrestlemania 9 caliber.


----------



## Cheetara86

WWE: We listen to your complaints, and hey no Charlotte for the SD title, instead you get Cosplay a Harley Quinn with her coffee.


----------



## Not Lying

What kind of idiotic delusional morons think that one of the most basic or flat out bad promos (Goldberg) is better than Becky? :lmao :lmao

Like... Roman is on the same level of Goldberg in promos...with higher highs..


ah yeah the typical geeks that should have stopped watching a long time ago


----------



## Ace

It's nice to see only morons are left watching WWE. Please do other promotions a favor and stay clear.

Thanks.


----------



## Not Lying

The biggest idiots are the ones who’ve been proven wrong time and time again, yet continue to make the same retarded arguments that back up their delusional point of views. 

Go along now and watch 5h+ of wrestling that you hate, discuss it 24/7 on message boards and listen to multiple shows analyzing the product you so weirdly claim to hate. If you’re not a masochist buddy, then you’re an irrelevant dweeb.


----------



## Brock

Goldberg showing what a fucking star he still is. Loved the beard, too. Nice promo to boot and he just makes it look good, esp when he speaks into the camera. It was good to see him and since he returned a couple of years ago now, it makes it more frustrating how he was away for the best part of a decade.


----------



## chronoxiong

I hate to see these 50 year olds out there cutting promos but not gonna lie, I got a kick out of seeing Goldberg and Undertaker having a short face to face before Taker disappeared. That was a nice promo from Goldberg too. I hope these two dont get gassed out at Super Showdown. The rest of Smackdown? Well let's see. Alexa Bliss was acting heelish throughout her screentime before earning a Title opportunity against Bayley. But she's a RAW superstar? Lame wildcard rule. Bayley's mic skills were awful in her segment with Bliss too. 

Enjoyed Kofi/Ziggler promo but didnt care for the tag team match that followed as Kofi has been getting some protected booking lately. Elias is now a 2-time 24/7 Champion before losing it right back to R-Truth. I have to say, this Title suits R-Truth well. Everything else was forgetable and rushed with the Balor/Andrade thing. Can't fit everyone in two hours along with the wildcard rule stuff.


----------



## Shaun_27

:banderas

Just watched the Goldberg/Undertaker segment. Similar to HHH/Orton yesterday, these guys/matches feel so far ahead of today's guys it's not even funny. Where is that Legends belt already!?


----------



## JTB33b

Heath V said:


> You said Becky can cut a better promo than Goldberg. We are done here, nobody is taking you serious.


You act like he said Becky cuts a better promo than the Rock. This is Goldberg we are talking about, a guy who has a history of being a below average mic worker.


----------



## Buhalovski

Uncle Bill showed to everyone how its supposed to be done. Compare that promo to the Lars one. Or every other Rollins, Drew, Roman, whatever one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Goldberg was never a great promo, or really even a good promo. But damn he brings a level of intensity and passion to it that is nearly non existent thesedays.

Now I will say its probably easier for Goldberg to show passion when hes brought back for one big money match as opposed to being stuck in the WWE cesspool week after week. But the point stands, that intensity he brings makes him a better promo than 95% of the current roster. He's not just another monotone robot. 

I think that's actually a strong statement about just how terrible this Era is as well. A Goldberg promo, is better TV than everything else, Goldberg is a better promo than just about everyone else.


----------



## toon126

As much as the routine of bringing back Legends to desperately help the product has grown old.... They all still piss over any of the younger talent in terms of promo and storytelling. It's frightening how much better, even now, HHH/Orton/Goldberg/Taker still are. 

Clearly a dying art thanks to WWE's 21st century management style. It's clearly showing.


----------



## grecefar

Just watched the highlights and this was so bad, seriously... black is just begging to get in the ring with those promos, no sight of kairi or asuka, r-truth joke is already annoying, charlotte has to be in picture for both title and the same time? fuck this shit.

and like everybody says is sucks that old-timers have more charisma and make more reaction than new blood.


----------



## UniversalGleam

Captain Edd said:


> I liked the Goldberg promo and it was nice to hear the fans making noise when Undertaker showed up. Really, really hope the match isn't terrible


I think it will be a fairly quick affair because its goldberg. Goldberg isnt good enough to carry taker and his broken down state and taker isnt in good enough shape to really lift goldberg around.

probably a lot of brawling, a chokeslam, a spear and thats your lot, no chance taker is going for a jackhammer and Im not sure goldberg will go for a tombstone.

I very highly doubt that this will go past about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136702461379399680

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

